# Sticky  where is everyone from?



## sharpobject

I'm curious to know if there are any members living close by. Not everyone lists their city/state - so a search doesn't help much.

I'm from Sweet Valley, PA - about 45 min West of Scranton.


----------



## Lilly

not even close to ya sharp..Wisconsin here


----------



## DeathTouch

Wisconsin? I am kind of close to you. In st. Charles. How do you do.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Hey, I'm only like a five day drive from you!  
Eastern Washington State.


----------



## Bloodhound

I'm in Park City Kansas. It's just north of Wichita Ks.


----------



## midnight_moon

I'm in central Illinois. I can be by you in about
12 seconds. I just have to warm up the transport
machine I built.


----------



## GothicCandle

midnight_moon said:


> I'm in central Illinois. I can be by you in about
> 12 seconds. I just have to warm up the transport
> machine I built.


LOL How much you want for that? I've got about 3 dollars. That enough? That could come in handy when we go on vacation. No boring long drive in the car!

I'm in oregon by the way sharp, so yeah, not that close by. but if Midnight Moon sells that to me I'll be there in two shakes!


----------



## AzKittie74

Bullhead city Arizona here, boardering Laughlin Nevada and Needles California. definately not walking distance hehe


----------



## The_Caretaker

Chesterfield Township, Michigan 40 minutes north of Detroit 30 minutes south of Port Huron along I-94


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Look up, look waaayyy up to Canmore, Alberta. A bit of a drive I think.


----------



## eanderso13

Olathe, Kansas...about 20 minutes from Kansas City, MO. and about 2.5 hours North East of Wichita (and Bloodhound)...


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Fairhaven, MA. Not that far, but not close enough.


----------



## Beth

Troy Missouri. About an hour north of St. Louis. In the middle of nowhere!!!!


----------



## scream1973

near Niagara Falls Ontario


----------



## Adam I

Near Columbus,Indiana on the high ground.


----------



## RacerX45

Macomb, MI - about 35 minutes North of Detroit.


----------



## IshWitch

sharpobject said:


> I'm curious to know if there are any members living close by. Not everyone lists their city/state - so a search doesn't help much.
> 
> I'm from Sweet Valley, PA - about 45 min West of Scranton.


Being long standing drum corps nuts, we love Scranton!

I'm down here in sweltering in Florida!


----------



## slightlymad

Eddystone 10 minutes south of philly


----------



## skeletonowl

Somewhere, New Jersey. I'm probably one of the closest!


----------



## pyro

im in Fairhaven ,Massoftwo****s- 50 miles south of Boston, you'll drive right thru it on I-195 E heading to Cape Cod


----------



## drea11

Dallas, Tx


----------



## BadTable Manor

All the way over here in Halloween No-Man's Land: Orange County, California.


----------



## ScareShack

I think im originally from my mommy and daddy, but now they left me here in rochester, ny.


----------



## midnight_moon

GothicCandle said:


> LOL How much you want for that? I've got about 3 dollars. That enough? That could come in handy when we go on vacation. No boring long drive in the car!
> 
> I just have to fix the Flux Capacitor, and it's yours. lol!


----------



## grim reaper

im a good few thousand miles away in the UK, if i can swim across the ocean ill be there in about 5 months maybe


----------



## tonguesandwich

Las Vegas NV.. born and raised.


----------



## Ghoulbug

Wisconsin.....about 186 miles east of Lilly. If the rain keeps i might be able to use a boat to get there!


----------



## corner haunt

Sorry, up in Rochester NY here. But if your ever going to Niagara Falls or Canada Stop on by, it's on the way!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Seven Hills in Henderson,Nevada 
South and to the East of the Fabulous Las Vegas Strip


----------



## turtle2778

I currently live in the land of lube otherwise known as Kentucky, but im from Iowa (thats the CORN state not the potato state)


----------



## Spookineer

That explains a lot Melissa! LOL
Northern CA and central NC, bi-coastal you could say, but not as much fun as bi-polar.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Spook!

I just moved to Peoria... 

previously from Chicagoland... previously from England... previously from Chicago... previously from the Virgin Islands... previously born and raised in Chicagoland.


----------



## TearyThunder

I was born and lived in GA for 29 years till I was kidnapped and brought to Southern CA by Koumajutsu X-mas of 06


----------



## cqedens137

i am from savannah, ga.


----------



## grave danger

pittsburgh pa


----------



## Moon Dog

Born and raised in Lincoln NE, moved a whopping 50 miles NE to Omaha NE about ten years ago when I got married.


----------



## Vlad

Northern NJ here, 20 miles "dead" west of NYC


----------



## NoahFentz

Same as Vlad but just a wee bit closer to NYC


----------



## NickG

born in MA but "grew up" in VT.

Now, I'm just west of Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## Spooklights

Pasadena, Maryland


----------



## Daphne

Born in middle Tennessee. I'm about 35 miles from Atlanta.


----------



## scream1973

near Niagara Falls Ontario.. about 15 mins away from there


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Southern Indiana...Clarksville


----------



## perdidoman

Yankee's Diary Review: Moving South 

May 30 :

Just moved to Pensacola, Florida from Syracuse, NY. 
Now, this is a city that knows how to live! 
Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings. 
What a place! 
I watched the sunset from a park while lying on a blanket. 
It was beautiful. 
I've finally found my home. 
I love it here. 


June 14 :

Really heating up. 
Got to 95 degrees today. Not a problem. 
Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car. 
What a pleasure to see the sun everyday like this. 
I'm turning into a sun worshipper. 

June 30:

Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today. 
Lots of cactus and rocks. The yard is a breeze to maintain! 
No more mowing the lawn for me. Another scorcher today, but 
I love living in Pensacola


July 10:

The temperature hasn't been below 97 degrees all week. 
How do people get used to this kind of heat? 
At least it's kind of windy, but getting used to the heat and 
humidity is taking longer that I expected.

July 15:

Fell asleep by the pool. 
(Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body.) 
Missed 3 days of work. What a dumb thing to do. 
I learned my lesson, though. 
Got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.

July 20:

Morgan (our cat) sneaked into the car when I left this morning. 
By the time I got to the hot car for lunch, Morgan had died and 
swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and stank up the $2,000 
leather upholstery. 
I told the kids that she ran away. 
The car now smells like Kibbles and ****s. 
I learned my lesson, though. No more pets in this heat.

July 25:

The wind sucks. 
It feels like a giant freaking blow dryer! 
And it's hot as hell! 
The home air-conditioner is on the fritz, 
and the AC repairman charged $200 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order the parts.

July 30:

Been sleeping outside by the pool for 3 nights now. 
The monthly house payment is $1,500 and we can't even go inside. 
Why did I ever come here?

August 4:

It's 98 degrees. Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today for a cost of $900. 
The temperature gets down to 78 degrees, 
but this freaking humidity makes the house feel like it's about 95 degrees. 
I hate this stupid city.

August 8:

If another wise ass person cracks, "Hot enough for 
you today? I'm going to strangle him. Damn heat. 
By the time I get to work, the radiator is boiling over, my clothes 
are soaking wet, and I smell like baked cat!

August 9:

Tried to run some errands after work. 
Wore shorts and sat on the black leather seats in the ol' car. 
I thought my ass was on fire. 
I lost two layers of flesh and all the hair on the back of my legs and ass. 
Now my car smells like burnt hair, fried ass, and baked cat.

August 10:

The weather report might as well be a damn recording. 
Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. 
It's been too hot to do anything for two damn months, 
and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week. 
Doesn't it ever rain in this damn desert?
Water rationing will be next, so I might as well watch $1,700 worth of cactus 
just dry up and blow into the damn pool. 
Not even cactus can live in this damn heat.

August 14:

Welcome to HELL!!! 
The temperature got to 99 degrees today.
Forgot to crack the window and blew the damn windshield out of the car. 
The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?" 
My wife had to spend the $1,500 house payment to bail me out of jail. 
Freaking South. 
What kind of a sick demented idiot would want to live here?


----------



## Bloodhound

lmao


----------



## Daphne

Oh my gosh perdidoman, that is hilarious!! I actually laughed out loud! Soaking wet and smelling like baked cat!!!! I love it!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Originally From Somerville Massachusetts
Now I live in Tewksbury Massachusetts with all the other people
who move to Tewksbury from Somerville. (I kid you not)


----------



## Lotus

Sterling Massachusetts


----------



## tcarter

perdidoman said:


> Yankee's Diary Review: Moving South
> 
> May 30 :
> 
> Just moved to Pensacola, Florida from Syracuse, NY.
> Now, this is a city that knows how to live!
> Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings.
> What a place!
> I watched the sunset from a park while lying on a blanket.
> It was beautiful.
> I've finally found my home.
> I love it here.
> 
> June 14 :
> 
> Really heating up.
> Got to 95 degrees today. Not a problem.
> Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car.
> What a pleasure to see the sun everyday like this.
> I'm turning into a sun worshipper.
> 
> June 30:
> 
> Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today.
> Lots of cactus and rocks. The yard is a breeze to maintain!
> No more mowing the lawn for me. Another scorcher today, but
> I love living in Pensacola
> 
> July 10:
> 
> The temperature hasn't been below 97 degrees all week.
> How do people get used to this kind of heat?
> At least it's kind of windy, but getting used to the heat and
> humidity is taking longer that I expected.
> 
> July 15:
> 
> Fell asleep by the pool.
> (Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body.)
> Missed 3 days of work. What a dumb thing to do.
> I learned my lesson, though.
> Got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.
> 
> July 20:
> 
> Morgan (our cat) sneaked into the car when I left this morning.
> By the time I got to the hot car for lunch, Morgan had died and
> swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and stank up the $2,000
> leather upholstery.
> I told the kids that she ran away.
> The car now smells like Kibbles and ****s.
> I learned my lesson, though. No more pets in this heat.
> 
> July 25:
> 
> The wind sucks.
> It feels like a giant freaking blow dryer!
> And it's hot as hell!
> The home air-conditioner is on the fritz,
> and the AC repairman charged $200 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order the parts.
> 
> July 30:
> 
> Been sleeping outside by the pool for 3 nights now.
> The monthly house payment is $1,500 and we can't even go inside.
> Why did I ever come here?
> 
> August 4:
> 
> It's 98 degrees. Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today for a cost of $900.
> The temperature gets down to 78 degrees,
> but this freaking humidity makes the house feel like it's about 95 degrees.
> I hate this stupid city.
> 
> August 8:
> 
> If another wise ass person cracks, "Hot enough for
> you today? I'm going to strangle him. Damn heat.
> By the time I get to work, the radiator is boiling over, my clothes
> are soaking wet, and I smell like baked cat!
> 
> August 9:
> 
> Tried to run some errands after work.
> Wore shorts and sat on the black leather seats in the ol' car.
> I thought my ass was on fire.
> I lost two layers of flesh and all the hair on the back of my legs and ass.
> Now my car smells like burnt hair, fried ass, and baked cat.
> 
> August 10:
> 
> The weather report might as well be a damn recording.
> Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny.
> It's been too hot to do anything for two damn months,
> and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week.
> Doesn't it ever rain in this damn desert?
> Water rationing will be next, so I might as well watch $1,700 worth of cactus
> just dry up and blow into the damn pool.
> Not even cactus can live in this damn heat.
> 
> August 14:
> 
> Welcome to HELL!!!
> The temperature got to 99 degrees today.
> Forgot to crack the window and blew the damn windshield out of the car.
> The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?"
> My wife had to spend the $1,500 house payment to bail me out of jail.
> Freaking South.
> What kind of a sick demented idiot would want to live here?


Hmm, I live in Central Illinois, That could be one of my journal entries. We have 4 seasons in this part of the country, 
1. Cold
2. Still F---ing cold
3. G'damned hot
4. And Still F---ing G'damned F---ing hot

When it's cold, it's so dry your skin will crack and you look like a gator, and when it's hot it's so Humid your irises fog up.


----------



## perdidoman

*I hear that tcarter*


----------



## hauntedcampers

carmi IL se part of the state but grew up in Mt Morris IL northern part


----------



## strange1

Benld, Il.
A small town 50 miles N.E. of St. Louis Mo


----------



## Departed_Studios

I'm in Syracuse, NY! (Brewerton actually)... lol

perdidoman- you'll appreciate it in January!


----------



## jdubbya

_Eerie,_ PA.


----------



## Hallowitch

I'm on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. Beautiful place.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm in Wichita, KS - not such a beautiful place...


----------



## samhayne

I'm from Montreal , anyone close ?


----------



## Spid3r3lla

I'm from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Esmerelda

Ok, so ya'll can just head a "little" south and end up at Keltonia in Huffman, TX (right outside of North Houston, TX ya'll!)


----------



## drbrandon73

I am in Utah, 30 minutes north of Salt Lake City. By the way, this site is better than ever!


----------



## Head Spook

Cerro Gordo, Illinois. Midway between Champaign and Decatur.


----------



## dynoflyer

Diary of a demented snow shoveler in Marblehead, Massachusetts. 

Born in Phoenix, Arizona and moved to New England about 25 years ago. This is my story, well it's not mine exactly but you get the idea. 

December 1

It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

December 9

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had! Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to worry we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. I didn't
realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all.

December 16

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my butt on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like heck. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own livingroom.

December 20

Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of the stinking stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all day. The darned snowplow came by twice.
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white crap fell today, and it's so cold, it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think the asshole is lying.

December 23

Only 2 inches of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she, nuts?!! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's lying.

December 24

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the jerk who drives that snow
plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for that rotten snowplow.

December 25

Merry freaking Christmas! 20 more inches of the stinking slop tonight - Snowed in The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God, I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a fricking idiot. If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26

Still snowed in. Why the heck did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

December 28

Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The Wife is driving me crazy!!!

December 29

10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30

Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his butt. The wife went home to her mother. Nine more inches predicted.

December 31

I set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling.

January 8

Feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## sharpobject

LMAO - and PA isn't that much better.


----------



## scareme

Live in Oklahoma City, but was born in Iowa. Husband's in Air Force.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Born and raised in louisville Ky. Moved 10 minutes away to New Albany In. which is about 10 minutes away from Merlin. As a matter of fact Im going to Clarksville to eat right now. Bye


----------



## redquestron

I was born and lived for most of my life in Elyria, OH (about 25 miles west of Cleveland) and for the past 4 years I've lived in Euclid, OH (about 10 miles east of Cleveland). I have mostly gotten over my "westsider" differences but apparently still have a "west-side accent"


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Ewing, NJ (Nearby landmarks are Trenton and Princeton) About an hour from NYC and Philadelphia, 20 minutes from New Hope PA and Lambertville NJ.

*will travel withing a days drive (maybe 2) to haunts!!!


----------



## kciaccio

Lots of mid-westeners here. Originally from Chicago land area, moved to Miami for 11 years now a Houstonian!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Anchorage, Alaska here. Talk about crappy weather for Halloween!!

95% chance there will be snow on the grown or flying through the air on/by Halloween.

The wind at the house that I setup, my brothers for nephew reasons, has a constant 10-30 mph wind.

Then there is the temps, with the wind chill its horrid!!

I sooooooo wish I had southern states weather, heck...even midwest would be better!!

Whats worse... Boo comes out Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Booooo.


----------



## joker

Mt. Vernon, TX just east of Dallas about an hour and a half on I-30.

As far as seasons go here we seem to have Summer, Spring and Deer Season.


----------



## lewlew

Yay for deer season. Can't wait. Of course our whitetails here are not quite up to Texas standards. Venison all around.

By the way, 'here' is Edinboro, PA just 15 miles south of Lake Erie.


----------



## JohnnyL

I was born in La Jolla, California and have pretty much lived in Southern California my entire life, besides actually living in Costa Rica for about 5 years.


----------



## Ironside

Windsor, Ontario, Canada!

For those of you who have NO idea where that is, my city is right across the river from Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## Lachoween

Haunting in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## thegothicprincess

Oxford, MS


----------



## divaann

Pine Grove, PA ( about 25 minutes north of Hershey)


----------



## Beth

Troy, MO about 50 miles north of St. Louis


----------



## widowsbluff

Halfway between Kansas City and St. Louis. On top of a bluff looking over the MO river, hence the name "Widowsbluff"


----------



## Tyler

I dont know why it took me so long to post this, but yeah, Im in Cincinnati OH, same as Lachoween.


----------



## vee-dub

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Bethene

Jenison, Michigan, a suburb south west of Grand Rapids,


----------



## grave danger

Pittsburgh Pa.


----------



## edwood saucer

Edwardsville IL.... just north east of St. Louis (about 25 minutes)

I had no idea so many people were within a couple hours of me.


----------



## Spooky1

Gaithersburg, Maryland (just north west of DC).


----------



## Monk

I'm originally from Philadelphia PA. I currently reside in Yuma, AZ and have lived on every continent (for at least 30 days) except Antartica.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

Broomfield,CO, just north of Denver.


----------



## ithurt

placerville, CA
not many of us nor cals here huh?


----------



## slywaka1

London, England. Would I be right in thinking there's not too many British people here?!!!

Ana


----------



## Samhain

slywaka1, I'm from England. Sadly I'm from oop north though.


----------



## slywaka1

Samhain, where abouts? I'm from near Liverpool originally, been in London about 4 or 5 years


----------



## Samhain

I'm from Leeds, but living closer to Wakefield now. Where abouts in Liverpool, I lived in Birkenhead for a while, that was an experience...


----------



## slywaka1

Runcorn, about 20 minutes from the centre of Liverpool, that was an experience too, not a nice place!


----------



## Samhain

Always makes me think of Two Pints! Never been to Runcorn, but from what I've heard, you're far better off in London!


----------



## Mikey

Just West of Chicago.


----------



## slywaka1

Samhain said:


> Always makes me think of Two Pints! Never been to Runcorn, but from what I've heard, you're far better off in London!


Yeah, you've not missed much! London is DEFINTELY better!!

Some of Mersey Beat was filmed there too. a celebrity hotspot you know!!!!!

Ana


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Denver....Washington Park


----------



## 808 spook

About 2500 miles west of Los Angeles Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## dutton

Grand Island, Nebraska


----------



## meestercranky

Torrance California - the South Bay beaches of Los Angeles County, here.


----------



## ubzest

London Ontario here!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hemet, CA....originally from L.A.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Sunny and stinkin HOT SoCal. Murrieta to be exact, between Disneyland and Sea World.:coolkin: AKA to those who know the I.E.


----------



## zombieorder

ithurt said:


> placerville, CA
> not many of us nor cals here huh?


I was beginning to wonder the same thing! I'm in Citrus Heights, a bit north of Sacramento, CA.


----------



## consultlkr

Austin, Tx - woohoo!


----------



## keLLieG

I was born and raised in a little town 35 miles west of Nashville. At 25 I married a guy who "grew up" in Vermont and we move .5 miles from my house that I grew up in. Now I live 34.5 miles west of Nashville.


----------



## choman77034

Posting from west central Ohio.


----------



## Zombie Manor

Arlington, Texas


----------



## rbrittigan

Manassas, VA -
About 25 miles west of Washington, DC...


----------



## Doc Doom

Stockton, Ca, foreclosure capital of the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scReamR

Paragould,Arkansas...about 25 miles from Jonesboro, an hours drive to Memphis,TN.


----------



## Vancouver

Vancouver, BC, Canada...2 1/2hr drive up from Seattle

A place where Halloween goods are pathetic...need to go down to Washington State or online to get the "good stuff"


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb

Chapel Hill, TN...40 miles south of Nashville. I work alot in Memphis as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did I mention that I am from clarkLake MI?


----------



## Robotparts

Space City... 

aka Houston, Texas.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Hi. I am from Arroyo Seco, NM. just north of Taos, NM and in the very center of the "Enchanted Circle."


----------



## nixie

I'm in Grand Rapids, Mi


----------



## DoctorShadow

I live in Bowling Green, Ky. This is where John Carpenter, _Halloween_, grew up. _Halloween_ has all kinds of cool easter eggs about BG and the surrounding area! In case you wanted to know.


----------



## Fenirus

Im from Stafford VA.


----------



## MotelSixx

Erie, PA (perfect name for someone that loves halloween)
about two hours north of pittsburgh


----------



## pollywog

Lake Eufaula, Oklahoma. Home of the Halloween Haunted Stables at Lake Eufaula State Park.


----------



## Alice

I'm from New Hampton, NH- the geographical center of New Hamphire, this basically means I'm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## HELLRIDER304

Ayden, NC about 80 miles east of Raleigh


----------



## sinisterbug

Lawrence, KS! We've got some pretty neat haunt places in this area.


----------



## redquestron

I'm in beautiful Euclid, Ohio. Conveniently located 15 minutes east of downtown Cleveland. The home of Dead Malls and our Haunt. (not listed in order of importance)


----------



## darkrosemanor

Denver, South Washington Park area


----------



## OLYhaunt

Olympia, WA here. Would like to get together with other haunters who would like to set up a awesome display.


----------



## michael myers

Lexington, SC...down here in the "deep south"


----------



## hauntgreenacres

*Me Too!!!*

Im also haunting in Cincinnati, Ohio ! Well have to meet up some time


----------



## flyinpolak

SAUGUS CAIFORNIA!!! WOOOOO SO_CAL PRIDE BABY! but i can still throw me a mean haunt!


----------



## momsterrornight

Athens, Ohio

Home of the Ohio Universite Bobcats but more importantly 
The Halloween Block Party, every year 30 to 40 thousand strong!


----------



## davy2

Pittsburg, CA...it's a suburb of San Francisco, East Bay


----------



## 8 Nightmares

_Mt Laurel NJ_ Just across the river From _Philadelphia Pa._


----------



## annia

*where is every one from*

im from iowa but i lived in florida and in illinois:jol:


----------



## cindyt7

Wayne's World, Aurora Illinois.


----------



## Lagrousome

A haunting hello from Canton, Ohio. About 1 hour south of Cleveland.


----------



## bfjou812

perdidoman said:


> Yankee's Diary Review: Moving South
> 
> May 30 :
> 
> Just moved to Pensacola, Florida from Syracuse, NY.
> Now, this is a city that knows how to live!
> Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings.
> What a place!
> I watched the sunset from a park while lying on a blanket.
> It was beautiful.
> I've finally found my home.
> I love it here.
> 
> June 14 :
> 
> Really heating up.
> Got to 95 degrees today. Not a problem.
> Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car.
> What a pleasure to see the sun everyday like this.
> I'm turning into a sun worshipper.
> 
> June 30:
> 
> Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today.
> Lots of cactus and rocks. The yard is a breeze to maintain!
> No more mowing the lawn for me. Another scorcher today, but
> I love living in Pensacola
> 
> July 10:
> 
> The temperature hasn't been below 97 degrees all week.
> How do people get used to this kind of heat?
> At least it's kind of windy, but getting used to the heat and
> humidity is taking longer that I expected.
> 
> July 15:
> 
> Fell asleep by the pool.
> (Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body.)
> Missed 3 days of work. What a dumb thing to do.
> I learned my lesson, though.
> Got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.
> 
> July 20:
> 
> Morgan (our cat) sneaked into the car when I left this morning.
> By the time I got to the hot car for lunch, Morgan had died and
> swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and stank up the $2,000
> leather upholstery.
> I told the kids that she ran away.
> The car now smells like Kibbles and ****s.
> I learned my lesson, though. No more pets in this heat.
> 
> July 25:
> 
> The wind sucks.
> It feels like a giant freaking blow dryer!
> And it's hot as hell!
> The home air-conditioner is on the fritz,
> and the AC repairman charged $200 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order the parts.
> 
> July 30:
> 
> Been sleeping outside by the pool for 3 nights now.
> The monthly house payment is $1,500 and we can't even go inside.
> Why did I ever come here?
> 
> August 4:
> 
> It's 98 degrees. Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today for a cost of $900.
> The temperature gets down to 78 degrees,
> but this freaking humidity makes the house feel like it's about 95 degrees.
> I hate this stupid city.
> 
> August 8:
> 
> If another wise ass person cracks, "Hot enough for
> you today? I'm going to strangle him. Damn heat.
> By the time I get to work, the radiator is boiling over, my clothes
> are soaking wet, and I smell like baked cat!
> 
> August 9:
> 
> Tried to run some errands after work.
> Wore shorts and sat on the black leather seats in the ol' car.
> I thought my ass was on fire.
> I lost two layers of flesh and all the hair on the back of my legs and ass.
> Now my car smells like burnt hair, fried ass, and baked cat.
> 
> August 10:
> 
> The weather report might as well be a damn recording.
> Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny.
> It's been too hot to do anything for two damn months,
> and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week.
> Doesn't it ever rain in this damn desert?
> Water rationing will be next, so I might as well watch $1,700 worth of cactus
> just dry up and blow into the damn pool.
> Not even cactus can live in this damn heat.
> 
> August 14:
> 
> Welcome to HELL!!!
> The temperature got to 99 degrees today.
> Forgot to crack the window and blew the damn windshield out of the car.
> The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?"
> My wife had to spend the $1,500 house payment to bail me out of jail.
> Freaking South.
> What kind of a sick demented idiot would want to live here?


That is funnier than hell!!!!! I am from up north, Pittsburgh Pa. to be exact. I have lived in Winter Haven Fl. since 1989. I have a joke like this one entitled "A Southerner Moves Up North".


----------



## insanehobbies

I'm in Katy,TX about 20mi west of Houston.


----------



## blacklightmike

Exit 135


----------



## javamike9

Black Forest, Colorado. Just north of Colorado Springs.


----------



## Tequila325

i'm from Wantage new jersey about an hour from new york city


----------



## Dr Morbius

Salinas, Ca. On the central coast, just inland from Monterey and Carmel (where Clint Eastwood was mayor once a long time ago.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gaithersburg, Maryland - home of the National Institute of Standards and Technology, and located about a half hour or so (depending on traffic) northwest of Washington, DC.


----------



## chisox100

Palos Heights Illinois a small town about 30 minutes from Chicago. Not much around here but hills and farm fields.


----------



## pyro

im in ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->------------------------- ^
thats about 50 miles south of boston


----------



## silcrest

I'm living round about 100 km far away from Frankfurt / Main, Germany.

Silvia


----------



## Nyxy

If anyone cares.... WEsTern Washington. And not to proud to admit Longview where nothing really seems to happen in my part of town.


----------



## SpookyMadison

I'm from Kentucky - Home of the UK Wildcats & the KY Derby! Basketball is a huge thing here, so you have to 'bleed blue" or they'll take you out to the streets & stone you to death in front of City Hall if you aren't a fan! lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, i might as well through my two cents in...im from San Antonio TX home of the San Antonio Spurs!


----------



## Sunkenbier

Rancho Santa Margarita, CA.


----------



## Undertaker

Pacific, Missouri here. About 30 miles west of St. Louis


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Round Rock TX..... Just a hop skip and a jump


----------



## ShellHawk

Folsom, California, here.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

We are in Henrietta new york


----------



## ScareShack

Im located in Greece NY, a suburb of Rochester NY.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

JohnnyL said:


> I was born in La Jolla, California and have pretty much lived in Southern California my entire life, besides actually living in Costa Rica for about 5 years.


Born in Valencia California but was raised in Temecula been here about 19 years.



meestercranky said:


> Torrance California - the South Bay beaches of Los Angeles County, here.


Awesome most of my family lives around there, I have grandparents in Carson. My cousins live in harbor city and my dad works in hawthorne


----------



## GrimProductions

About 17 hours away in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## DarkLore

Grand Prairie, Texas. (Dallas/Ft Worth)


----------



## bobzilla

San Diego, Ca


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm from ummmmm........................ Oh thats right New Joisey!


----------



## Uncle Steed

I'm from Flint, Michigan. Interestingly enough, we have a lot of Halloween related activities here. I don't know why that is exactly, but there are 4 or 5 Halloween stores in Flint every year, and just a multitude of professional haunts. Gotta love that.


----------



## SeaSerpent

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. GrimProductions, I'm right around the corner from you in Witch City, Salem, MA!!


----------



## lele

I'm from Italy, but now i live in Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Fezzek

I'm in sunny, warm Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## purulent exudate

I live in Covington, LA, I am from way down yonder in new orleans.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

purulent exudate said:


> I from way down yonder in new orleans.


isnt that a song lyric?


----------



## stick

10 minutes north of Richmond in Glen Allen Virginia.


----------



## kprimm

*location,location,location*

hello all,
I'm from Allen Park, Michigan here, south of Detroit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're just a little east of me.


----------



## Masterofmydomain

*Long Island, NY...*

...a hop, skip and a jump from Scranton


----------



## silent night

san jose california here not to far ha ha


----------



## deathstaste

living in Cuba missouri


----------



## dynoflyer

SeaSerpent said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. GrimProductions, I'm right around the corner from you in Witch City, Salem, MA!!


Howdy, neighbor! I'm in Marblehead, MA


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hello all, Pacific Northwest, Washington State. Living on Whidbey Island, WA in a town called Oak Harbor. Part of the San Juan Islands in the Puget Sound.


----------



## Just Whisper

I am feeling rather lonely here in Pensacola FL. Only a couple other members I can find anywhere near here. I am on the panhandle way over on the mostest fartherest SW corner of FL. But I LOVE IT HERE. I just wish all the educated people would quit fricking moving away. Funny thing about perdidoman's story...I really do worry on a daily basis about my cat's getting trapped in my car and dying from the heat. But I still LMAO at his rendition of life here in this area.


----------



## ghubertu

Appleton, WI ...good to see some other northerners braving the cold haunts.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

Hey...I'm in Overland Park, KS...neat.


----------



## chele60

I'm from East Falmouth, MA - Cape Cod.


----------



## slightlymad

Just changed mine now its Boothwyn Pa


----------



## phillipjmerrill

Tremonton, UT


----------



## HauntDaddy

New Castle, Pa


----------



## dubbax3

Always sunny in Massachusetts! Gardner Massachusetts. Actually its hardly ever sunny.


----------



## davy2

Pittsburg, CA (or East Bay San Francisco, if you prefer)


----------



## MikeS

Grand Junctioin, Colorado. Utah Colorado boarder


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

Central Indiana


----------



## Devils Chariot

la, ca.


----------



## The Archivist

*Northridge, CA*

I would love to meet up with another west coaster in my area. I've already bored my family and friends to tears with all my halloween madness.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Santa Monica, CA. 10 miles as the crow flies, 2 hours via the 405. :zombie:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

california but pretty south from you guys


----------



## Rev Noch

I'm in the Denver, CO Metro Area. Specifically in Aurora, CO. Good old SaudiAurora.


----------



## jtees

*New here*

Hi - I'm new here but I'm from O'Fallon IL - kind of in the suburbs of St. Louis.


----------



## Draca

No where near you, I'm in Kemptville Ontario. AzKittie74 are you a member of the Arizona Halloween and Special Effects Association? If not check it out they have some terrific make and takes and a free paint offer at present. www.azhsea.com/


----------



## tot13

Just Whisper said:


> I am feeling rather lonely here in Pensacola FL. Only a couple other members I can find anywhere near here. I am on the panhandle way over on the mostest fartherest SW corner of FL. But I LOVE IT HERE. I just wish all the educated people would quit fricking moving away. Funny thing about perdidoman's story...I really do worry on a daily basis about my cat's getting trapped in my car and dying from the heat. But I still LMAO at his rendition of life here in this area.


LOL, I'm actually coming to your town tomorrow to go to the beach. I live in Wade, MS, which is about 30 miles east of Biloxi, MS, and 20 miles west of Mobile, AL.


----------



## Warrant2000

San Diego, CA where it's always 72 degrees, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thanks Draca, I'm not but I'll check it out ;O)
* Checked it out and it is nolonger there sadly*


----------



## Zombies R Us

*Way north of you*

Just like Creepy Canmore sez....look way up. I reside in the province of Ontario in a city of 150,000 or so called Sudbury. If you drive 4 hours north of Toronto the highway brings you here.


----------



## mickkell

Olympia,Wa. just a little soggy,now retired to sunny Peoria AZ.


----------



## st gabriels

hello.........wisconsin here too!!!!!.......caledonia.......racine county


----------



## stick

HauntDaddy said:


> New Castle, Pa


Do you work for a Fire works company there I work part time for one and there main office is in New Castle.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I'm up in the great Northwest on Whidbey Island in the Puget Sound. We reside in the metropolis known as Oak Harbor (19,700 residents) and are about 2 hours north of Seattle and 2 hours south of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## madscientist70

Im from Whitman ,Massachusetts


----------



## wAkethedeAd

Iola, kansas here. Small town bout an hour east of witchita & south about an hour from Topeka. Any fellow haunters around my town? send a message.


----------



## Palehorse

*Auburndale FL*

30 minutes outside of Orlando


----------



## Chrysaor

Im from Nottingham, UK


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm about 20 minutes west of Niagara Falls, Ontario, and about the same difference north west from Buffalo NY. Hey Zombies R Us how about them Sudbury Saturday Nights.


----------



## mysticwitch

I'm from Eastern,Pa --Allentown area.


----------



## Phil1979

*hi*

hi im from florida


----------



## nixie

I'm from Comstock Park, Mi. Just north of Grand Rapids.


----------



## pyro

for the newbies ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^


----------



## Hallow

Plainfield Il. I,m not sure how far away that is


----------



## DeathTouch

Not to far from me Hallow. Montgomery, Il


----------



## jaege

Baltimore MD.


----------



## Ariadnae

I'm in southern Ohio, close to Huntington,WV. If you've seen the film, "We Are Marshall", this is the place.


----------



## THN

Albstadt, Germany near Stuttgart. ^^


----------



## Sister Sinister

I'm a native of Indy (where we're gearing up for the 3rd major motorsports race of the year at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway about a mile north of my house) this weekend. 
Any central Indiana haunters, please contact me if ya wanna get aquainted.
Sis


----------



## EvilLump

Racine,WI


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i haven't done this in sometime. i guess i'll do it for the new haunters! i am from San Antonio TX about thirty or so minutes from the alamo.


----------



## dollita

Vancouver, BC
as southwest as mainland Canada gets.


----------



## jleonard

Hello from Atlanta, GA (Powder Springs, to be precise). Just joined and looking forward to all the great info!


----------



## Glosang

*Glo*

Hey Y'all Texarkana,Texas..actually we are a twin Texarkana..Texas/Arkansas any Halloweeniers near me?? If U aren't near me don't worry I'll like ya anyway!!! LOL :googly:


----------



## NytDreams

South-Eastern Washington state here. :jol:


----------



## morbidmike

from the firey pits of hell Comstockpark MICH (grand rapids)


----------



## fick209

from a very small town in mid west MN - Ashby....about an hour away from Fargo ND


----------



## The Creepster

mom and dad


----------



## stick

Hey Creepster I also from mom and dad, small world.


----------



## Haunt Master

you had a mom and dad? wow i had a mom and dad too !! guess that means we're kin


----------



## krigerk9

Medical Lake Wa


----------



## SeaHoCaptain

Bel Air Maryland, just north of Baltimore.

David


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern

Charleston, South Carolina (by way of Franklin, Tennessee)

Jack


----------



## yyzmec

Oakville, Ontario, Canada


----------



## highbury

The new guy is from the land of rubber tires and LeBron James: Akron, Ohio!


----------



## kermat13

Weirton, WV Or as I like to call it Weirdtown. Mostly because most of the crime here is either drugs or pedophilia. So for all you suckers that think WV'ers are just into there own cousins--well it appears they have to be underage first.


----------



## Dr Morbius

My mom was a test tube, and my dad was a habbidasher. Born under a violent lightning storm, in the quiet valley of Pleasanton, Ca, I quickly became the scourge of the city when it was discovered I had a penchant for haunting. I developed a phobia of hand held torches and pitchforks.


----------



## atelier poopisan

gore-lando, uh, I mean Orlando Fl.


----------



## Keen Designs

Hello all. We're from Saint Petersburg, Florida. We're sort of Tampa's little brother, the one that runs his mouth so his big brother can pull out the muscle to save him. We also act as god's waiting room, as I am convinced that this is where the elderly come to live out their last days, albeit in paradise!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

Parsippany, NJ


----------



## Uncleanspirit

Huntetrsville, NC


----------



## SPOOKY J

Waxhaw, North Carolina


----------



## halloweenroom

I am living in Oconomowoc Wi. 
Hello all......


----------



## bats

My real name is Pothead, and I live in Middletown, MO. I live for Halloween, nice meeting you. Coolest of sites.


----------



## tot13

kermat13 said:


> Weirton, WV Or as I like to call it Weirdtown. Mostly because most of the crime here is either drugs or pedophilia. So for all you suckers that think WV'ers are just into there own cousins--well it appears they have to be underage first.


That . . . is bad. And literally made me laugh out loud. I'm from rural (yes, some areas are more "rural" than others) Mississippi and it's the same way down here.


----------



## HandyAndy

*Hello from NY*

Greeting everyone...

I am new to the HauntForum and had my first small yard haunt last year (2009). I live near Syracuse, NY and I have 2 new projects in the work for 2010! Except when the garage is about -20 right now I am done working on props. Soon the warmth will return and I can start again! Just wanted to say hi and I hope I have many haunts ahead of me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey, handy I'm new to the forum too. How long you been haunting? I've been doin this for about fifteen years, AND it never gets old!!


----------



## apetoes

My home is in Midland, MI... A little east of the middle of the mitten.


----------



## GrimAftermath

I'm in Janesville, Wisconsin. About 30 miles north of Illinois.


----------



## Palehorse

*whoo hoo*

sad and lonely in central florida. Haunting solo almost makes me scared.


----------



## LockportHauntedCave

Hi,

I use the name The Doctor and I have been haunting since 1976, for 23 seasons.

I started out at the Lockport Haunted Cave for 4 years and then it closed. Then I was with a haunted house that raised money for charity. Ghost Manor and then called The Castle of Terror. In 1996 the Lockport Haunted Cave reopened and I did the first year. I am now back with the cave and this is who I represent at the HauntForum.

I have 2 YouTube videos, The first video is similar to the one submitted for the HauntForum DVD. It is The Lockport Haunted Cave 2009 Season. The second was created back in 1992 and transferred from VHS to the computer. It was a demo tape sent to media outlets for The Castle of Terror Haunted House of Western New York.

The Lockport Haunted Cave 2009 - Lockport NY USA (The 2009 Season)





The Castle of Terror Haunted House of Western New York Part 1


----------



## abner135

*I am from NM*

I live in Los Lunas NM I been reading an looking at the vedio here haven't post any yet.:xbones:


----------



## Volscalkur

I live in the mile high city: Denver Colorado!


----------



## Goblin

I'm from Danville, Virginia


----------



## Doc Doom

LockportHauntedCave said:


> I use the name The Doctor and I have been haunting since 1976, for 23 seasons.


From one medical professional to another, welcome to the forum


----------



## suki1987

I am from japan and live in korean now


----------



## littlepriest01

I am from Bristol, VA. Right on the border of Tennessee.


----------



## halstead

A bit south of you...in Virginia. I know what you mean about searching for home town friends of Halloween


----------



## Dead Things

Originally from Golden, BC, CA, now in Regina, Saskatchewan, CA, the middle of the bald a** prairies.


----------



## PirateHaunter

Snohomish, WA. Just a skull's throw away from Stocker Farms Field of Screams.


----------



## pyro

im from ----------------------------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------- ^


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Louisville, KY home of the Kentucky Derby which is this Saturday!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Born and raised in VA then retired from the USAF in Utah, where I live and work now.


----------



## CB_Christmas

Cape Breton, Nova Scotia,Canada! not too many people (if any) on HF are close by......


----------



## pwalstead

Hi! From the land of the mouse (Central Florida just outside Orlando).


----------



## The Evil Queen

*Dude... we could be neighhbors!*

I'm just around the corner from you man. I'm in Kailua-Kona. Aloha!


----------



## Bascombe

Rexburg Idaho here


----------



## WitchyOne

_The state of Florida here. (The only good thing here is the rain and the river.) I hate it here._


----------



## debbie5

NY (nearish Albany).


----------



## frightmaster

*Allow me to intro....duce myself*

Goodevening fellow minions this is the Frightmaster. Some of you may know me if you go to the Haunt World boards. My real name is Damon Carson that is what I use on Haunt World. I have done haunted houses for many years in Mid-Missouri. Hoping to share some ideas and maybe learn a few others. The haunted house I do is known as The House of Fright. 
Damon


----------



## Hell Hound

Taunton Mass here, but, a couple weeks ago I was in your severed neck of the woods attending the NHC


----------



## JiMi Neutron

Zombie Land California. City of San Diego/Chula vista.


----------



## rottincorps

Valencia Ca.... if you stand on my patio roof you can see 6 flags Magic Mountain..........I get some dirty looks when I do that..........You shouldn't sun bathe in the back yard ...some one might see you.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

I'm in the UK.. a long way from most of you guys, but sharing the same halloween obsession..

Si


----------



## Tricia

Ventura, CA, but I haunt it up w/ Devils Chariot in Simi Valley.


----------



## shar

I am about 45 mins west of Montreal, close to the Ontario boarder  Howdy neighbour!


----------



## chud

Michigan here!...home of the homeless!


----------



## CourtWarrior

Lexington, KY here. Home of the Wildcats, Throroughbreds, and pretty ladies!


----------



## creepingdth

aurora, south dakota


----------



## Mortarlover123

Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## mys197gt

South Florida


----------



## Glockink

Albany GA here


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

I'm from Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Darkwalker

Adairsville Ga. That be northwest georgia near Rome.


----------



## niblique71

I'm from the haunted hills of north west Puke Jersey. About 45 cramps from the vampire water gap


----------



## DragonMasterX

Toronto,Ontario Canada!!!! home of Morissey's Magic Shop!!!! lol one of the rare halloween shops in my area!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

I'm from a small town in southwest Kansas. a novel by William Kapote was based on a murder here..In Cold Blood.


----------



## highbury

Holcomb Haunter said:


> I'm from a small town in southwest Kansas. a novel by William Kapote was based on a murder here..In Cold Blood.


Cool! Do you use any of that story in your haunt?


----------



## katshead42

*I'm in Austin, TX.*

I was hoping to find or start a group of people that would want to get together and do a haunt swap. Let me know if anyone would be interested in joining this venture. 
Thanks :xbones:


----------



## daBOOhouse

daBOOhouse is in San Antonio, TX, where we only have 3 days of winter! Though last year, I think we had 5.

It's friggin hot AND humid here. Ugh.

Imagine, dressing up on Halloween in your costume and sweating the whole night because it's still 80 sumpthin degrees outside, at night!!!


----------



## EricTheMannn

San Jose California! Love it here! short drive to San Fransisco and Santa Cruz, a little longer to get to LA area!

-Eric


----------



## raven1962

Cedar Creek, Texas... Just East of Austin/West of Bastrop, an hour from San Marcos...


----------



## lisa48317

SE Michigan - where sometimes it's a good idea to plan your H'ween costume to fit over a winter coat!


----------



## tbishop

New to forum. I am from Kansas City. Does anbody know any local gruops that meet in the metro?


----------



## ShadowNY

*Where is everyone from??*

...currently Dexter, NY, just a hop, skip and jump from the 1,0000 Islands, and the border to Canada.

Shadow NY


----------



## Cowboy Zombie

Lenexa Kansas, Near kansas City


----------



## Newbiehaunter

Lost Wages, Nevada... SE Vegas....


----------



## JohnTerror

I'm from lovely Nashua, New Hampshire, just a pumpkin's throw from the Massachusetts state line!


----------



## CarolTerror

JohnTerror said:


> I'm from lovely Nashua, New Hampshire, just a pumpkin's throw from the Massachusetts state line!


What a coincidence!! So am I!! Oh... wait... :biggrinkin:


----------



## Andy deadhead

hi i'm Andy deadhead AKA andy smailes and i'm from the U.K and very eger to continue using this site please help me to progress :zombie:


----------



## creep factor

Hi, Im from York, Pennsylvania


----------



## gunther

Hello everyone...

I"m gunther and I live in Belgium europe...


----------



## Tannaleaf

Currently living in West Palm Beach Florida, But originally from northern Michigan.... Oh, how I miss the pumpkins...sigh


----------



## dan_ryan

hi everyone i'm dan from a little place called clevedon uk


----------



## bentneedle

*My Haunt*

Halifax, Nova Scotia here!


----------



## Bob Foster

Spring Hill Florida


----------



## Haunted Spider

Olmsted Falls, Ohio 

Just a little south and west of Cleveland. The planes from the airport literally fly right over my house about 400 feet up


----------



## wayborne

Houston, Tx here!


----------



## wanaquehaunts

North Jersey, 15 minutes from New York State, 1/2 hour from New York City.


----------



## trishaanne

Neptune, NJ, an hour south of NYC, and hour from Philadelphia, about 10 minutes west of the Atlantic Ocean....and centrally located so that the NJ/PA/NY make and takes have a home..lol


----------



## jkendall

Fort Campbell, KY


----------



## sickNtwisted

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## pyro

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^


----------



## IrishZombie77

I live in lynn massachusetts usa ...er about 15-20 mins from salem


----------



## azscoob

Phoenix AZ area here, 6 hours from Vegas, Disney, San Diego, or a nice beach in Mexico sipping Margaritas.


----------



## Floyd

*Hi from Sin City*

Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## rinlow

*Introduction*

In Alexandria, VA


----------



## bats

I'm from Middletown Missouri. My forefathers come from Pennsylvania long ago. Hope all had a Killer Halloween night last night, I know I sure did. Peace.


----------



## dominic81

*Hit me up if your close*

I'm in Rock Hill South Carolina and want to help anyway I can so hit me up!!


----------



## BloodyHarry

Coral Gables, FL hello everyone


----------



## Boo Crew Memphis

I'm in Memphis, TN. We packed away our Haunt (for St. Jude) last Sunday and had a debriefing over hotdogs & marshmallows over the firepit. I just registered and the welcome page asked me to introduce myself.


----------



## mires1

*Who else is in Maryland?*

What would fellow people, in Maryland, here think of a Gathering sometime late spring/early summer?


----------



## Trivial27

*Cold*

Well, I'm lost in the midst of west central Wisconsin... and its gettin' COLD!!


----------



## forevermy3

Not to rub it in but... Sunny Torrance CA.


----------



## melisont

Arkansas


----------



## Ravenseye

Syracuse NY!


----------



## Azirithdorr

I'm from Vernon, BC ( British Columbia ) Canada


----------



## Moxley Manor

I am in Dallas, Texas!


----------



## Dark Star

Mesa, Arizona


----------



## bloodymelly

*Wife of The Gravekeeper*

Nanaimo, BC


----------



## shadowedgemaster

Houston, TX!!


----------



## Bonesnberries

Holler IOWA


----------



## biozyme47

I do believe I am the only one from VA, but alas, I have been wrong before


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Originally- I am from the land of the Mighty Pumpkinrot- beautiful Pennsylvania.

However- for over 6 years, I have resided in or around Boston, Massachusetts. And starting in April- right down the road from Salem. Yes- THAT Salem! Lucky me!


----------



## bentneedle

Halifax, Nova Scotia!


----------



## sherwood asylum

east hartford CT


----------



## Richman2000

Merced, Ca


----------



## Evil Queen

A pumpkin patch.


----------



## Marrow

Wellington, New Zealand.
Yes, you heard right. NEW ZEALAND. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Marrow said:


> Wellington, New Zealand.
> Yes, you heard right. NEW ZEALAND. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Alaska is where I'm from, Kiwi.:googly:


----------



## Jester7902

Manchester, CT....not too far.


----------



## hedg12

Marrow said:


> Wellington, New Zealand.
> Yes, you heard right. NEW ZEALAND. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


I don't think I can fit New Zealand in my pipe...


----------



## Broom Hilda

Ontario, Canada


----------



## skitzojoe

Central Kentucky


----------



## scarey

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Freq

Ft. Dix, NJ......for now until my uncle decides to move me again........Not the strange weird uncle but the Sam.


----------



## Sinister Sid

I'm a Tampa Bay Area resident and I'm new to this forum. I will be posting some pics soon. Stop by if your looking for a friend.


----------



## dawolf

South Carolina here


----------



## langolier

North Bethesda, MD just outside of Washington DC.


----------



## Mayhem Mistress

Sunny (well, except for lately) California. I'm beginning to think we're somehow getting closer to the state of Washington.


----------



## vincemacpaul

Lafayette, Louisiana. AAAhhh.....EEEhhhh....... Katrina washed me away from New Orleans but nothing will ever wash away my Halloween spirit.


----------



## wdGoof

Aurora, IL - West suburbs of Chicago. I was realativly close by last weekend (If you count Columbus, OH as close by). Was at the Midwest haunters Convention last weekend. What a blast!


----------



## ERVysther

West Carrollton (just outside of Dayton), Ohio


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

Jacksonville Florida


----------



## Lucretia borgia

Hi, from Mustang, Oklahoma. New to haunt forum. Love all things Halloween and art or craft related. My husband gave me my very own jigsaw for valentines day and I love it! Excited to meet like minded people and pick their brains Bwah ha ha...


----------



## rubyc1

Levelland, TX about 25 min from Lubbock


----------



## tcass01

Tysons Corner, VA


----------



## Broom Hilda

Hellow 
Ontario, Canada


----------



## Mrs.GoatWhore666

*hi*



sharpobject said:


> I'm curious to know if there are any members living close by. Not everyone lists their city/state - so a search doesn't help much.
> 
> I'm from Sweet Valley, PA - about 45 min West of Scranton.


hi im new here and dont know what im doing lol!


----------



## msdeedee

North Cakalaka.


----------



## Twisted-Spider

*Look to your Right...*

Newbie in South Jersey! Close to PA, but I wouldn't want to walk it!


----------



## ScareRookie

*Miwaukee, WI*

I live in Milwaukee, WI. Love this website. It would be nice to see more people use the chat room to give us all a chance to share ideas and really communicate to each other.


----------



## oyayubi

Good afternoon,
I am Oya-Yubi from Seattle, Washington. I hope to one day put Seattle on the map of best haunts.


----------



## spooky-kabuki

East Chicago, Indiana, which is in the NW corner of the state, about 10 mins from south Chicago (IL).


----------



## GidgetFL

Kissimmee, FL. 
Hello, fellow Halloween Lovers..


----------



## Hallomarine

they said "Go West Young Man" and I did. Now I'm older and living in northern Nevada. Any Nevada Haunters out there? Stop by "my place" and leave a message. I'd be glad to hear from ya! HM


----------



## Spooks-Magee

*Monterey, ca*

That's where I'm from


----------



## mysterymaiden

Hey all! I'm actually in Barrie, Ontario Canada but I'm
Originally from Calgary, just moved so CreepyCanmore, not too far from you!


----------



## lot27

Beautiful haunted Gettysburg, Pa.


----------



## VillaHaunter

I live in the Land of OZ, in the most Haunted Town, come ride the Haunted Trolly. I live in a House on the tour, Yes I do live with Ghosts year around, I have to be careful when decorating not to upset them. ToTo comes visiting sometimes.


----------



## Blackrose1978

From Nebraska here!! Already in full Haunting swing!! Have bodies everywhere.


----------



## mrshaha

I don't know where I am! Walden, NY...I'm pretty sure we are neighbors, relatively speaking...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you all know I'm from MI, right...thought so.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Long Island, My Friend.


----------



## hazeldazel

Sillycon Valley, California


----------



## mental1

Here on the haunted EAST COAST of NC. Thank god Irean didn't ruine any of my props!


----------



## spankyr1

New to the forum, all the way from "West by God Virgina" Between Huntington and Charelston to be exact...:voorhees:


----------



## B Robinson

Maine.....seem like NOT close to anyone Hey anyone here from Maine?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

Henrietta new york here!!!


----------



## Headless

I feel so far away - I'm living 2 hours west of Melbourne - Australia!


----------



## byteme

*Ontario*

Im in London Ontario and have been haunting the old place here since 1991 ( I didnt realize this until I read the first stones I made ) Thats been a while.great to be part of this site its really grown ..:jol:


----------



## bradndez

Knoxville, TN ya'll


----------



## MrGrimm

Montreal, Quebec, Canada!

(No we don't haunt in igloos!)


----------



## cdelljr

Gettysburg Pa


----------



## Gargarello

Warren MI.


----------



## dtjurbs

*Michigan*

Taylor, MI here....about 15 minutes south of Detroit.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow

20 miles east of Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## Scarylea

San Isidore NSW Australia - miles away!!


----------



## meshelltann5371

If I don't get off here and go to work, I'm Gonna be HOMELESS in Ahoskie NC!


----------



## Manon

Beautiful Downtown Burbank, California!


----------



## SpankyBaby

*Central Illinois*

Not close, but I go to PA once a year....Port allegany area...nice to meetcha!!


----------



## thedeeperyougo

*Hi!*

Hello everyone,

I'm from Toronto, Ontario, Canada and superexcited for Halloweekend! Anyone been to Toronto? There's a very stuffy and pretentious side to Toronto but also a wacky/irreverent counterculture, as seen in this photo of a public zombie wedding that took place last weekend in Trinity Bellwoods Park:


----------



## tidy beans

*Hi from the UK*

Hello everyone in the USA- I'm a few miles away in York, England.

Weather is raining and windy - but will clear up and calm before Halloween...


----------



## dragon

Weaubleau Mo hangin out at the Weaubleau Motel.


----------



## Vikeman

I'm in Richmond, VA


----------



## funhousewizard

hickory nc


----------



## Coach

Oak Park, IL which is the first 'burb west of the Chicago Loop.


----------



## Ramonadona

I'm in Red Wing, Minnesota...where the weather is turning colder.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We're in St. Joe, MO...Where the Pony Express started and Jesse James ended...and nothing much has happened since...


----------



## danolan

Sunny Agua Dulce, California, where the winds are supposed to kick-in tonight and gust up to 75 mph. (I still haven't gotten all of my haunt off the front lawn yet!)


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Tracy,California


----------



## Bobbywan

Like my location says, Rainier, OR. I live less than a quarter mile from the Columbia river.


----------



## Petronilla

Wheatland, IN. Its not the end of the world, but you can see it from here.


----------



## boneyardcreep

I am in Sioux Falls SD I am also in search of like minded folk in my area. Hit me up on youtube if you live in SFSD. I would very much like to start a group for M&T's and just to hang and BS!


----------



## post-mortem

Tn here!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Manassas, Virginia. Looking for others in my area to hold make and takes with. Have started another thread re: same.


----------



## Chickenwire

Hailing from Vernon, Connecticut here


----------



## Digital_Jedi_Jay

Hendersonville, TN


----------



## Ramonadona

Red Wing, Minnesota.........but born in Bremerhaven, Germany...raised (the majority of my youth) in Waianae, Hawai'i. Yep, an army brat here, but am part Philipino-Hawaiian (so more brat then army). I did see that 808 Spook is from Kaneohe!!! Howzit braddah?!


----------



## Duchess

Southeast Louisiana - New Orleans area!


----------



## hollowhornbear

New Haw, Surrey, England


----------



## Copchick

Pittsburgh, PA, home of the black and gold!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm from Charles City, IA. On The Avenue of the Saints about 1/2 way between Des Moines, IA and the MN Twin Cities


----------



## SterchCinemas

Long Island, New York. I feel like I am one of the handful of people that are from Long Island here. or maybe even a smaller number of people? Eh. Its not that great of a place anyway. Glad to meet people from all over the place, though.


----------



## xcip1985

I'm Chuck, from China. I am a new one here.


----------



## mustbehardtospel

I'm in Fort Collins, Colorado. My neighborhood has been fairly lacking in Halloween spirit in years past. I intend to be a good example this year by finally setting up a yard haunt. Wish me luck in converting at least a few of them.


----------



## bmaskmaker

I'm in Takoma Park, MD. It's very artsy, but surprisingly not much in the way of original home made Halloween decorations. People always comment on how original my stuff is.


----------



## SkullyBones

I live in Sherwood, Arkansas. The neighborhood that I live in sounds like the last two post's, as far as Halloween decor goes. I have doing a full yard haunt for the past four years now. My wife and I really enjoy it. At the moment we are expecting. She is due in July. We will be forced to take a 1 to 2 year break from haunting. I will still be lurking forums to get great ideas for builds. We are actually in the process of selling off our entire collection to make room and money for baby. Anyways, the forum looks great and there are some great idea's and haunts on here!


----------



## drzeus

Upper Sandusky, Ohio.
Small farming town about 60 minutes north of Columbus (and 60 minutes south of Toledo).
I am originally from Marion, and still work there.
Anybody ever heard of these places?
(And cedar point is in SANDUSKY, not Upper Sandusky!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I've heard of it - I used to live in Sandusky, OH and worked seven summers at Cedar Point from high school through college

Always thought it was funny that Upper Sandusky is below Sandusky on a map.


----------



## Hairazor

I lived in Marion for about a year a number of years ago. My oldest daughter was born there.


----------



## drzeus

Yeah Roxy, I always thought that was strange too until an elder explained to me that upper Sandusky was "up the Sandusky river"- ahh! Now it makes sense!
How in the [email protected] did u end up in Marion ,hair?
!!


----------



## Juuno

*Hello!*

I'm from Las Vegas, NV. Been here most of my life. I wish we had the kind of Halloween & haunt community that the east coast has, but we do have some great haunt people in town. Just not as many as towns back east, I think.


----------



## Charon

Hometown, Il. About 12 miles southwest of chicago.


----------



## graveyardmaster

im from the uk


----------



## james morris

i from arlington texas


----------



## Hairazor

drzeus said:


> How in the [email protected] did u end up in Marion ,hair?
> !!


My oldest daughter's father had family there. We went to visit and stayed for a bit.


----------



## MizDaMeanor

Silver Springs, FL here! Hello!


----------



## pechee12

St. Louis, MO


----------



## VillaHaunter

Pleasant Rest Cemetery, crawled out as soon as I could. I am not going back any time soon. You can't make me go.


----------



## Troll Wizard

GothicCandle said:


> LOL How much you want for that? I've got about 3 dollars. That enough? That could come in handy when we go on vacation. No boring long drive in the car!
> 
> I'm in oregon by the way sharp, so yeah, not that close by. but if Midnight Moon sells that to me I'll be there in two shakes!


Hey GothicCandle, a fellow Oregonian here, let me know if you buy that transport it would come in handy when traveling from coast to coast. :jol:


----------



## Hysteria17

Trenton, Ohio here. Nothing much to do, although there are a couple of creepy legends that have been fun to mess around with for Halloween.


----------



## Rdnek86

Selinsgrove, PA... Pretty much in the central part of the state.


----------



## BluJay75

Hey Sharp! I just joined the great Forum myself, located in CT but still a distance from your neck of the woods in PA. Seems us EAST COAST "Yanks" might be outnumbered on here! That means we gotta stick together. lol


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel

Just North of Sacramento, CA! Greetings ^_^


----------



## plum_nutty_1

Illinois here.


----------



## scarrycher

Hello from Montgomery TX, soon back to my birth place, Colorado Springs Co.


----------



## MommaMoose

Clarksville, Tn. home of Ft. Campbell Army Base and the 101st Airborne (Chocking chicken as many of us that proudly wear the patch call it.)


----------



## badgerbadger

San Antonio, Texas! ...just moved back here after living far too long just outside Washington DC.


----------



## jackg

A small city called Culver City, inside Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Darcula

*hiyas 2*

I'm from the Shelby, NC area. Got married and moved to Greenville, SC, then moved again to Spartanburg, SC. Not much of a move, right? 
nah.
Each state is like a whole other country, with little pockets of differences in them. Unfortunately, there are wall-lickers in every area, but some more than others. Learn this well before you move. :undecidekin:

To add to the "omg the weather here" discussion, it's hot as $#@$^%& here. I hate summer. HATE it. You can only get so nekkid, and you're still hot. At least in winter you can bundle up and snuggle. hate summer. humid and sticky and yuk. Autumn all year round? my dream. <3


----------



## madmomma

BluJay75 said:


> Hey Sharp! I just joined the great Forum myself, located in CT but still a distance from your neck of the woods in PA. Seems us EAST COAST "Yanks" might be outnumbered on here! That means we gotta stick together. lol


Hey, BluJay75, I'm on Long Island and sometimes hike it over to the NJ/PA Make and Takes 'cause that's the group closest to me. Traffic getting off the island is horrific but every meeting I've made it to has been productive and thoroughly enjoying. They're the best!:googly:


----------



## Haunted Nana

Northern Indiana here. Notre Dame Country.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Only known haunter in Highland township PA


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Florida. Anyone else from Florida here?


----------



## Haunt Maker

Indianapolis Indiana. Any other Indy-ites, Carmelites, or Fisher-ites out there?


----------



## mrdonl

Burbs of the windy city here.


----------



## retrodoll2012

*Good evening*

I am new to the forums but I live in a small town of Morrow, Ohio. It is near Kings Island.


----------



## linglingo

Knoxville, TN


----------



## DemoniaD

Oklahoma


----------



## Rania

I am in West Virginia panhandle but my haunt is in MAryland.


----------



## gooner

Look up. I am in red deer Alberta Canada.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in Bolingbrook, Illinois originally from Chicago..


----------



## Cal78

Oakley, CA. My House is exactly 45 Miles Door to Door with The Ferry Building In San Francisco.


----------



## debbietrs

Weatherford, Texas


----------



## skwirl

A big 'ol Oklahoma howdy to everyone!! I'm in OKC and lovin' it!


----------



## penaltyboxpunk

*Where are you from*

I am from Lewiston Maine Anyone else here from Maine get a hold of me on face book Never Rest Graveyard .Anyone can like my page on face book but would really like to talk to some fellow haunters in Maine.Love to trade ideas look at other peoples pictures and videos from their haunts.


----------



## Drakien

St George, Utah. On the border of Nevada and Arizona.


----------



## Droidecon

Tioga, Louisiana


----------



## mingle

Springfield, Illinois


----------



## Hsnopi

Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## bj8201

from wichita, ks


----------



## smileyface4u23

bj8201 said:


> from wichita, ks


Right next door to me!!! No kidding - literally, right next door.


----------



## Ulfilas

Birmingham, West Midlands, England - United Kingdom


----------



## Dr. Ghoulie

I'm from Dartmouth, MA. About an hour south of Boston.:jol:


----------



## Scare316

Wichita, KS...same house as Smileyface4u23, and right next door to bj8201.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Childersburg, Alabama. I think I am the only home haunter in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## Buzz

Historic Southern Scaryland


----------



## busmonkey

*SoMD*

Weird. I'm new to the forum, jumped to the end of the "Where you from?" thread in the welcomes, and found a post from Southern MD. That's more than small world. Creepy? I'm in Waldorf.


----------



## steampunksteve

*Hello my forum friends*

Im steampunksteve , I make Vintage and steampunk jewelry, Im from Tacoma ,Washington, USA. seems like a cool sight to be part of


----------



## Goul71

*A loud HELLO from Dallas, TX*

I reside with my wife in Farmers Branch, TX. My haunt is growning by the year. I am proud to participate on this page with my haunting brothers and sisters.


----------



## wolfsbane hollow

San Antonio, Tx here, and just a little graveyard so far.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Riverside, Ca here, For now. just a yard haunt but growing every year.


----------



## djsiuk

*From the Uk*

Hi all.

My name is Simon...

My brother (John) and I are prop builders and Home haunters form Morecambe, lancashire in the United Kingdom. Our first build was the Axe door from Hirez. Last build was a 2 bar lift prop and Ground breaker from the designs at Dave from Pandemiccemetry. We recently purchased a mig welder and are addicted to welding now. Thanks to Halstaff you tube videos we found the Hauntforum.

We have just ordered the PCB's for the 4 channel prop controller. So we are looking forward to building some of these brilliant controllers. Currently using Bruce's controllers from pimpmyprop. We are in the process of building a UV box and a homemade PCB Bubble Etch Tank, so we can do our own pcb's.

Looking to build scissor mechanism and make our own PCB's in 2013.

Si


----------



## anahauntheim

*SoCal*

I'm born and raised in the OC. Worked at Knott's Berry Farm for years building Halloween mazes. Did mulitple years of home haunts, and even made money from a few.


----------



## medicf43

*ohio here*

I am from canfield ohio which is in the northeast ohio


----------



## highbury

medicf43 said:


> I am from canfield ohio which is in the northeast ohio


Welcome medicf! I'm over in Akron. There's a few of us Northern Ohioans lurking around here!


----------



## Haunt2530

*Hello*

I am from Bethlehem PA.


----------



## oilkann

Manchester TN here


----------



## BabyFirefly

Atlanta, GA here


----------



## Daphne

Welcome! Its interesting to have Oilkann and BabyFirefly posting back to back. I grew up in Manchester and live outside Atlanta!


----------



## Brandon

SIoux Falls, SD here


----------



## Terpsichore

*Frozen Cold Greetings from Lakewood, CO*

Ssssoooooo glad to be in this spooky place. Lakewood is just north of Denver.Halloween often comes with snow here. I'm a Halloween fanatic since age 5. I used to do my own little yard haunts for years, but now I have only a tiny too high balcony. I would love to help out other yard haunters locally, especially at Dark Rose Manor (there's great footage of it on the web). I'm a costume fanatic, too.


----------



## jaege

Baltimore MD, home of the World Champion Ravens. I would also point out that they are the only team that has a haunt appropriate mascot. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## Sally Doll

Up North in the Uk for me. Am I alone?  lol


----------



## WhiteFang

I'm in Buzzards Bay, MA. Haven't been on in a couple of years. I work at Ghoulie Manor in Taunton. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me the pros/cons of liquid latex vs. gelatin for fx makeup.


----------



## Corpsewood

Lovington, New Mexico, here.


----------



## Bethene

Jenison, MI here, that is south west of Grand Rapids.


----------



## imspookyboo

Boynton Beach, FL!


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel

South East Iowa girl here. Down Mt. Pleasant way in the midst of blink and miss 'em towns.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just southwest of Pluto...you guys don't really come around me too much....but I get your drifts every now and again.....


----------



## Dead End Cemetery

Hey I am from Omaha, NE. The yard haunt is in the Millard area of Omaha.


----------



## severedminds

From a tiny town called Selma Indiana, just 4 miles east of Muncie. Would enjoy getting together with fellow haunters for a make and take.


----------



## DandyBrit

Hey Sally Doll - no, there are other like minded lunatics in your neck of the woods. Wakefield, West Yorkshire is my stomping ground.


----------



## ScaryProps

*SF Bay Area, SF Peninsula, Silicon Valley, California*

Any haunters out there?

What are your favorite haunts in the Silicon Valley area?


----------



## GKling

Norwalk, CT.
This is where I get to 'play' every Halloween  :
http://lockwoodmathewsmansion.com/


----------



## Frightmare Forest

Youngstown, OH here i believe about an hr away from u.


----------



## Haunted Lore

I am around Birmingham, AL ~ Deep South! I still have to cut grass in my graveyard every Halloween!!


----------



## Moondusted

I live in Strawberry Plains TN outside of Knoxville


----------



## Nrthrnstr

Greg and I live up in Barrie Ontario, Canada. I'm kind of jealous after looking at some of the pictures and videos, most of them seem to have really nice weather conditions.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm just outside of Cincinnati, OH. It's a nice area to live.


----------



## 5minutecountdown

West Central Alberta :voorhees:


----------



## Bobinhouston

*Newbie ..from Houston*

Hi All
Htown House Haunter here. Looking forward to sharing great ideas and getting busy for October.


----------



## sharpobject

Being that I started this thread - I feel it necessary to update where I'm from. Moved from Pennsyvlania to Naples Florida in November 2011.


----------



## KLcre8

Ontario Canada!!


----------



## SMR

Indianapolis, IN. Though it feels like I've traveled everywhere else but home this year so far.


----------



## Alyson K

Hammondsport, NY, but like you SMR, we travel all over so just calling this city home for now.


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn

I'm from San Antonio Texas.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

Name kinda says it all, LOL.
Actually Louisville, KY about three minutes away from one of the most ( supposedly ) haunted places in the U.S.


----------



## Octoberbaby21

I'm from a small town in ontario, literally just registered because I want to meet some fellow halloween lovers, and hopefully get some tips or cool homemade ideas for the big day


----------



## miss4x4

*Location, Location, Location!!!*

Normally I am located in So. Cal, but when it comes to Halloween I spend 2 weeks lurking in the shadows loading my yard in Florida with haunts and horrors.


----------



## MoonLightStrikes

*From*

I'm from LA, California !!!! 
:smoking :devil:


----------



## WickedOne1414

_Been to the TB Sanitorium myself 2x._


----------



## jackg

I'm from Culver City, CA (in Los Angeles, CA)


----------



## tjc67

Dead End Cemetery said:


> Hey I am from Omaha, NE. The yard haunt is in the Millard area of Omaha.


 That's where I grew up and gained my love for Halloween. Currently living in Bend,Oregon.


----------



## WickedOne1414

Lived coast to coast and overseas and now happily residing in AriZonA again.


----------



## GOT

Austin, TX


----------



## crowolf

Born in Amarillo, TX, grew up in Shreveport, LA, lived in New Orleans, LA longer that anywhere else, now living just north of Baltimore, Maryland in Carney, MD though our zip code is Parkville and GPS calls us Apple Ridge.


----------



## Joe_31st

Downey, CA here.


----------



## drez

Miami, FL here


----------



## mys197gt

drez said:


> Miami, FL here


Yay!! Another SoFla haunter!!


----------



## MrsMouse

I'm from Columbia, South Carolina, but just last June I moved to England! My husband and I live in Suffolk.


----------



## Joe_31st

MrsMouse said:


> I'm from Columbia, South Carolina, but just last June I moved to England! My husband and I live in Suffolk.


What's that like? I mean, going from South Carolina to England. I've always wanted to go to England.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7

Athens, Georgia


----------



## ~Hexxis~

*residence...*

Hey There, The name's Rachel a.k.a. Hexxis from Seattle, WA. How's everybody's day goin?


----------



## ~Hexxis~

Tukwilla/ Seattle. Tukwilla address technically but basically Seattle.


----------



## ~Hexxis~

Hey another Washingtonian! yay. i'm not the only one... only your east side. i'm west side... lets do battle. hehe.


----------



## ~Hexxis~

Anchorage, Alaska huh? Been there during the summer to visit family.. It was freezing then... can't imagine what the fall time would be like there. But I would think it would be cool atmosphere. Never had a snowy Halloween before. usually rain here in WA.


----------



## ~Hexxis~

*Hilarious!!*



perdidoman said:


> Yankee's Diary Review: Moving South
> 
> May 30 :
> 
> Just moved to Pensacola, Florida from Syracuse, NY.
> Now, this is a city that knows how to live!
> Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings.
> What a place!
> I watched the sunset from a park while lying on a blanket.
> It was beautiful.
> I've finally found my home.
> I love it here.
> 
> June 14 :
> 
> Really heating up.
> Got to 95 degrees today. Not a problem.
> Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car.
> What a pleasure to see the sun everyday like this.
> I'm turning into a sun worshipper.
> 
> June 30:
> 
> Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today.
> Lots of cactus and rocks. The yard is a breeze to maintain!
> No more mowing the lawn for me. Another scorcher today, but
> I love living in Pensacola
> 
> July 10:
> 
> The temperature hasn't been below 97 degrees all week.
> How do people get used to this kind of heat?
> At least it's kind of windy, but getting used to the heat and
> humidity is taking longer that I expected.
> 
> July 15:
> 
> Fell asleep by the pool.
> (Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body.)
> Missed 3 days of work. What a dumb thing to do.
> I learned my lesson, though.
> Got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.
> 
> July 20:
> 
> Morgan (our cat) sneaked into the car when I left this morning.
> By the time I got to the hot car for lunch, Morgan had died and
> swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and stank up the $2,000
> leather upholstery.
> I told the kids that she ran away.
> The car now smells like Kibbles and ****s.
> I learned my lesson, though. No more pets in this heat.
> 
> July 25:
> 
> The wind sucks.
> It feels like a giant freaking blow dryer!
> And it's hot as hell!
> The home air-conditioner is on the fritz,
> and the AC repairman charged $200 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order the parts.
> 
> July 30:
> 
> Been sleeping outside by the pool for 3 nights now.
> The monthly house payment is $1,500 and we can't even go inside.
> Why did I ever come here?
> 
> August 4:
> 
> It's 98 degrees. Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today for a cost of $900.
> The temperature gets down to 78 degrees,
> but this freaking humidity makes the house feel like it's about 95 degrees.
> I hate this stupid city.
> 
> August 8:
> 
> If another wise ass person cracks, "Hot enough for
> you today? I'm going to strangle him. Damn heat.
> By the time I get to work, the radiator is boiling over, my clothes
> are soaking wet, and I smell like baked cat!
> 
> August 9:
> 
> Tried to run some errands after work.
> Wore shorts and sat on the black leather seats in the ol' car.
> I thought my ass was on fire.
> I lost two layers of flesh and all the hair on the back of my legs and ass.
> Now my car smells like burnt hair, fried ass, and baked cat.
> 
> August 10:
> 
> The weather report might as well be a damn recording.
> Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny.
> It's been too hot to do anything for two damn months,
> and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week.
> Doesn't it ever rain in this damn desert?
> Water rationing will be next, so I might as well watch $1,700 worth of cactus
> just dry up and blow into the damn pool.
> Not even cactus can live in this damn heat.
> 
> August 14:
> 
> Welcome to HELL!!!
> The temperature got to 99 degrees today.
> Forgot to crack the window and blew the damn windshield out of the car.
> The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?"
> My wife had to spend the $1,500 house payment to bail me out of jail.
> Freaking South.
> What kind of a sick demented idiot would want to live here?


OMG!! ROFL!!! I'm sorry for your loss... but This just made my day. Sick and twisted I know but frign hilarious.


----------



## Reaper

Originally from western New York. Moved to southwestern New Mexico over 5 years--not a haunt anywhere around here  I was the Grim Reaper up in New York for over 20 years and sure miss playing that role. :xbones:


----------



## ramiamy93

from Fontana, CA but currently staying in Corona, CA xD from what ive seen everyone is from the east


----------



## Joe_31st

ramiamy93 said:


> from Fontana, CA but currently staying in Corona, CA xD from what ive seen everyone is from the east


Hey how's it going? You're kinda local to me. Well, more local than most I guess. If it wasn't for that sucky 91 freeway, you'd almost be a neighbor. lol


----------



## dommyboy

Military, currently living in Alaska!


----------



## MrsMonster

Salem, Or...


----------



## The Black Witch

Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## ocalicreek

Puyallup, Washington. That's 'pew-AL-lup', not 'PILE-up', as one telemarketer tried to say. Nearly dropped the phone laughing at that one. And actually, we're south of South Hill, near Frederickson and Graham. 

Galen


----------



## Sasha Night

Hello everyone i am from New york  :x bones: :jol:


----------



## gray beard

Not close I live in North Carolina


----------



## straykat

I'm in the boonies of New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## oldpro

We are from St. Louis Missouri or mizzery as I call it.
Born and raised here..... It's not a bad place I just 
Don't like our winter I am a summer give me the heat 
Kind of guy ...


----------



## cloudtoucher1

> Not close I live in North Carolina


NorthCarolina--western part. Gray Beard, are we neighbors?


----------



## Morgana_rose

*Im new here*

HI everyone just wanted to say hello im from New zealand, and im a huge fan of halloween, even thou its not that big in nz but its my fav time of yr, its really great to be part of this group thank you


----------



## mousefer3

I'm in Grand Prairie Tx here. My girls and I love this time of yr but I think our neighbors don't know what to think. So not many people to create with.


----------



## Cynthia

*New to the group*

HI everyone, I'm from northern New Jersey. I found this forum through Google. I don't do a haunt, as I live on a secluded dead end road that doesn't even get one trick or treater. Every year I host a "Witches Night Out" party for about a dozen friends. Last year my theme was "Mad Haters Tea Party - The Dark Side". This year I was looking to use some special effects, including the Grimm Grinning Ghosts, and I cam upon this forum. So I am looking for the busts, although I would make them out of papier mache, I feel I am pressed for time. So, I am looking forward to some of your wonderful ideas to create a spectacular party!


----------



## fruitloaf

Hi, I am in Sydney Australia. Halloween is a pet party theme of mine but as it's not big here I have to make most of my props. Easy, cheap and interesting ideas are most welcome. I often have trouble with aussie equivalent things as our hardware stores and dollar shops are not as well stock as in the US. I am hoping to follow some of your leads


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*Hello*

Been on and off the forum for several years, but always haunting in So Cal. Westchester, near LAX.


----------



## firestormzlt

*Close by*

Hi I am new to Hauntforum I am from Lakeland Fl


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night

I'm in South Carolina, right in between Columbia and Charleston.


----------



## MortalMagus

I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## Bizywk

In a suburb of Indianapolis. Fly-over country.


----------



## shelby8888

I am from Iowa.


----------



## gigisjourney

*Hi all.*

I'm from East Texas.


----------



## falon810

Port Huron, Michigan here.


----------



## drevilstein

LaGrange, GA

Hello all Haunters here. I'm new to this site, looking forward to learning some new tricks and tips. I live in LaGrange, GA and heave been a Halloween freek since I was a kid. I set up a large lawn display every year and it keeps getting bigger and better. Just wanted to say Hi to all y'all!


----------



## Darkkitten

Toledo, Ohio here!


----------



## catwalker

im in Houston... here, we can travel to the west coast and still be in the same state by morning!!


----------



## Isargent

sharpobject said:


> I'm curious to know if there are any members living close by. Not everyone lists their city/state - so a search doesn't help much.
> 
> I'm from Sweet Valley, PA - about 45 min West of Scranton.


I am from Sunny Pismo Beach, CA


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

Sandusky, Ohio, here. It's a good location for haunts--Cedar Point Amusement Park has "Halloweekends" every year, and we have a year-round haunted amusement park (Ghostly Manor).


----------



## Duchess

The Big Easy!


----------



## Garlicbaby

I'm from Springfield, Missouri. Most of my neighbors love my creativity at Halloween and my yard gets a lot of attention. Occasionally I have people who show a more negative side.


----------



## RowlandHarris

From Northwest Michigan - Petoskey area!

Is there a way to get a list of who's from where? Might be fun to get a local gathering...

I guess I could go thru all 56 pages and try to figure it out... ;-)


----------



## twisted mam-maw

Hay Yall...Western Kentucky, here!


----------



## butterflyjennie

I'm a newbie, and I'm from East Texas


----------



## butterflyjennie

mousefer3 said:


> I'm in Grand Prairie Tx here. My girls and I love this time of yr but I think our neighbors don't know what to think. So not many people to create with.


I'm not far from you. I'm from Terrell, TX


----------



## genepoolx

*From Tampa*

I'm from Tampa. Love Halloween. Getting all decked out. Here's a funny video to start of the season.


----------



## bj8201

wichita, ks


----------



## pir8p3t3

Glen Allen,VA ( just outside Richmond)


----------



## krush

Miamisburg Ohio, 10 miles south of Dayton or so....


----------



## Shift

BC canada


----------



## MichaelMyers

Just joined and I am North of the Seattle area.


----------



## DreadfulNoise

Marshfield, MA. It's on the South Shore of Massachusetts, about half an hour south of Boston.


----------



## john74

From Philippines here... Looking forward to join most active Halloween and Haunting forums on the internet...


----------



## Odette

I'm from Pekin, IL.


----------



## zombiejohns

*Northern California*

Near Sacramento, anyone else?
:zombie:


----------



## Cdfarm

Northern NY, just minutes from the Canadian border.


----------



## Madwolf

Queens, NY .... I just registered this is my first post


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

Brownsburg, IN


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Near Knoxville....anyone else???


----------



## Otaku

Tacoma, WA. But did a lot travelling growing up. Air Force brat...


----------



## chefcat

Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## SteveGhoulie

Hello. I'm the Phoenix Az area


----------



## brd813

Mission Viejo in the OC


----------



## bemegopi

*India*

I am from India.


----------



## Lucillia

Central Ohio for me.


----------



## RustyRazorStudios

Hey I'm new here aha my first post. Well I live in Pittsburgh Pa


----------



## azscoob

I'm not new here, but I have relocated..... I now live in Lake in the Hills, IL

Much better weather for Halloween, 90 degrees on Halloween my last year in Arizona just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## curtis_1966

Hey Sharp, I'm close by maybe an hour. I'm south of Hazleton, St. Clair Pa.


----------



## snoopthesnooper

*Where are we from?*

I lived in the Everglades for 42 years,just moved close to Ocala Florida.


----------



## S L A M

SW Virginia for me. Transplanted from central Iowa.


----------



## EerieLakes

Hey guys newbie here I live right outside Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## Kevins411

Blaine MN- Just north of the twin cities.


----------



## Joe_31st

snoopthesnooper said:


> I lived in the Everglades for 42 years,just moved close to Ocala Florida.


Neat! I've been there once. That's the home of the Don Garlitz museum. I didn't go to the museum though. Anyway.... Welcome!!


----------



## Eerie Ej

I'm in mid Michigan. Unfortunately here trick or treaters are few and far between. We are loosing them to local Trunk or Treats where they meet in church parking lots and hand out candy from the trunk of their cars...sounds safe...Any who great thread! It's nice to know how many creepy crawly creative neighbors we may have.


----------



## aaronnz

Christchurch, New Zealand. 
Although I usually like to think I'm in Wonderland.


----------



## Jacket

New from Fort Worth Texas. Wa sup y'all?


----------



## pixxystixx

i found this kool site thru pinterest... i was looking at some kool eyes to make myself, i am an artist , i love to make things that are crafty...and do mixed media art...i have always been attracted to halloween and oddities...weird things freaky things...hahaha....so i can hope to be a friend to all of you freaky folks!!! my kind of peoples....:zombie::devil:

oh i forgot to mention i am living in tunkhannock,pa.


----------



## alohacyndi

2500 miles into the middle of the Pacific...Hilo, Hawaii


----------



## GhostDad

I am from just south of Cincinnati OH. In the town of Independence KY. Trying to kick off my first haunt this year. Haunted garage following a funeral home theme.


----------



## CarolTerror

I currently live in Nashua, NH... but I'm originally from just NORTH of Cincinnati.  

My outdoor Halloween setup isn't much to write home about (not many ToT's in the area), but I try to have new and cool things every year for our Halloween Party...


----------



## avonlady94

Boo! I'm in IL between Chicago and Joliet in one of the most haunted areas of Northern IL. Think Resurrection Mary, Bachelor's Grove, St. Jame's Catholic Church, etc. Love the area, especially around Halloween or spooky, foggy nights.

My birthday's also in October so I guess it was a no brainer that I'd be a HUGE Halloween fan.

So glad I found this forum. Can't wait to scroll around and check everything out.


----------



## HannahBelle

*Newbie--ready to learn*

Hi,
I am from the city of Braintree, Massachusetts. As for Halloween and props, I say thumbs up on the chocolate treats, thumbs down on corn syrup blood, and whoa to the props I am seeing on the site so far! :googly:
Hope everyone is well tonight!


----------



## DementedSpence

Born and raised Texas, currently living in Sacramento, California.


----------



## N2thenightmare

*Hey*

I just moved to Orlando, FL.


----------



## The Gill-Man

Hello! New member from Houston, TX!:cheesykin:


----------



## HorrorKnight

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## ErinneThePumpkinQueen

Hey there, newbie here  I'm from Visalia, California. Most people have no clue where it's at though.


----------



## sithlrd73

Columbus Ohio


----------



## mickkell

Currently Retired in Peoria AZ.


----------



## Mr. Dark

Middle Tennessee here, about an 8 hours drive I believe.


----------



## scaredsheetless

NE Ohio


----------



## DanThemadhatter

Halifax , nova scotia ... Canada Eh!


----------



## mom2brats

I'm in Georgetown, ky.


----------



## punkineater

Southern California


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE

Here from San Antonio Tx anyone from Tx..


----------



## creepykrissy

Hello! I'm from Novi, MI. 
Which is in Southeast Michigan


----------



## Mav9709

Hi from SE Illinois


----------



## macsmom

I'm from Saskatoon,Saskatchewan,Canada and I'm trying to put together a haunt for my kids,their friends and the neighbourhood.


----------



## dorcasgw

I seen one person from Canmore - Well go Further north Edmonton, Alberta Canada


----------



## coolwhip12198

*Here to intorduce myself*

My name is Rae and I am in Lancaster, Ca. Waaaaayyyyyy out west. I decorated for a dentist office halloween party last year and they liked it so much they asked me to do it again. Never really got excited about Halloween until I started doing props. So here I am.


----------



## Gopoastus

Anyone from Columbus, Ohio area?


----------



## chefcat

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Creepitreal

SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE said:


> Here from San Antonio Tx anyone from Tx..


Yup! RGV here!


----------



## Davesd33

Rockport Indiana, basically the southern tip of Indiana.


----------



## Rsoto

Texas


----------



## Creepitreal

^Rsoto, whereabouts in Texas are you?



The Gill-Man said:


> Hello! New member from Houston, TX!:cheesykin:


I used to live in Houston! And my husband might be going up there to scout out some employment opportunities next month. Are there any good halloween attractions up there he should know about?


----------



## mickkell

Peoria AZ


----------



## TerrorGate

Rogers County, Oklahoma. Just outside of Owasso city limits, and just northeast of Tulsa.


----------



## extrasharp

You people are warped.

I feel right at home


----------



## WBC

Eerie,Pa


----------



## runbus36

Beautiful Spokane Wa...no it does not rain everyday here thats the other side of the state.


----------



## BlackVelvet

*Hello from Tennessee you all.*

Hi, getting so excited about Boo Season.


----------



## Halloween365

*Hello everyone im the New Guy.*

Joliet,il


----------



## Halloween365

Never belong to a Forum before. So any advice would be appreciated. Thank


----------



## Greg Garschagen

Wales Township Mi, It is near Port Huron


----------



## Big KOuntry

Yucaipa, California


----------



## Halloween365

Joliet IL


----------



## ptguthrie

HI 
I am from Vancouver, WA 
Not too sure how this all works , I guess trial and error.....idk


----------



## cmk4425

EerieLakes said:


> Hey guys newbie here I live right outside Baton Rouge, LA


Baton Rouge here too. Welcome neighbor:jol:


----------



## TeAraH

Wanted to say hi from Tennessee


----------



## Lady Toadflinger

Mwhahahaha!!!! from El Dorado County in Northern California. I make Steampunk costumes and props, but Halloween is my first love. I find that Halloween comes earlier and earlier to my humble abode these days, and some of it lingers all year...


----------



## regulatorx97

*Nope*

I'm from shepherdsville KY. It's just outside of Louisville. This is my first post and my first year doing my own haunt so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Shiva

I'm from Canton, Michigan. About 30 miles from Detroit.


----------



## purplestar7

Newbie from a rock in the middle of the Pacific ocean. Born and raised on Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## Itsgayle

*Hi from Ohio!*

Looking forward to lurking around!


----------



## somethingwicked

I am from Houston, TX


----------



## mich625

*Hi!*

Somethingwicked, you are the closest to me I've seen. (I did not go through all the replies, only about 10) 

Frisco, TX here
(Dallas area)


----------



## tpaljr63

Crestview Florida 

Happy Halloween....


----------



## winwillow

*Foster Home Haunt*

I am located it Spokane eastern Washington.


----------



## RFrendt

I am from Oak Park, Illinois - Happy Halloween!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Springfield, Vermont - one of (I think) three Vermont haunters


----------



## swayne06

Holly, Michigan


----------



## Lord Homicide

ErinneThePumpkinQueen said:


> Hey there, newbie here  I'm from Visalia, California. Most people have no clue where it's at though.


lol I know EXACTLY where that is.


----------



## Lirpa246

Edmonds or Lynnwood Washington (WA) state


----------



## ghostgirl

southern Indiana just across the bridge from Louisville KY


----------



## Harmoney

*From NH*

Im from NH and have the Halloween bug, got my house all decorated with 9 foot ghosts, chicken wire ghost, scare crows and tomb stones. Only problem we get maybe a dozen kids on Halloween. I have no idea why I'm doing this.
Harmoney


----------



## lenorajohnson

*Ghostly Greetings... Happy Halloween..*


----------



## keithmann

*Allentown, Pennsylvania*

Hello ALL,
I love Halloween but have been unable to do much since i have retired due to collecting surgical scars. I am up to 5' of scars and hope to keep it there.
I am hoping to do much more than carve pumpkins and paint the door next year and hope to learn here @ HauntForums. I have many plans stuck in my head trying to get out. LOL
If someone can tell me how to add a few photos here, I would appreciate it.

Frightfully Yours,
Keith


----------



## lurkielounomore

*hi there*

Northeast Florida. Sadly out in the country so mostly haunt for my own pleasure. Although I have grandkids now and they LOVED playing in my cemetery this year.


----------



## raregoblin

Well hi guys, I'm from a little old town from Wales, UK. The very first engine to run on iron rails in the world came from here (Merthyr Tydfil) in 1804 so I guess we are responsible for all those ghost trains and scary roller coasters out there! I just love the whole Halloween thing. Especially now as the UK is catching up with America with it's love of home haunts


----------



## a_granger

hello, Washington state here!


----------



## Kennyw76

I'm from kentucky


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*South Florida here and New to the forum nice to meet all of you *


----------



## SandyCandy123

Oneonta Alabama here..


----------



## Night_Childe25

I'm from Central Alabama.


----------



## DR. M Westcoast Haunter

San Francisco


----------



## BrytonTaylor

Perth, Australia.  Halloween used to be non existant when we first moved here. They'd turn their noses up and say 'we don't do that here'. But its been changing the last few years-last year we had over 200 kids come by!


----------



## spookydave

Denver Colorado here


----------



## tallula.d

Kingman, Arizona (really close to Las Vegas)


----------



## BillyVanpire

Hi everyone..any other Canadians here?

I'm about 30min west of Toronto Canada.

Happy Haunting


----------



## willow39

Hallo!! i am new here!! 
Stuttgart woman!! Nice to know you all!


----------



## Rebel6974

Central Illinois here


----------



## primalpanic

San Angelo Texas here. Too far to walk.


----------



## thebrainyscientist1

hi im from staffordshire United Kingdom


----------



## Thunderfoot

I am from Texas originally, but have lived in Hawaii since 1980


----------



## PyeDaMan

Vinton, Louisiana here!


----------



## viccez

Eureka, CA in the heart of the Redwoods.


----------



## opal

*Another Lost in Florida human*

Hi all 
I've been in Florida since the early 90's.. been to a few good Halloween events in the Tampa area.. years ago. I'm currently property hunting and on my wish list is other people in the area that dig halloween too.
I never outgrew dressing up.. love the show faceoff.. should have gotten into that as a career .. way too many years ago to count.

wait.. am I in the intro thread or the where are ya thread?


----------



## AngelGirl

Hi! I'm Angel - from Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## Chefthad

I'm from Mesa Arizona. And have lived in Arizona most all of my life, ( with the acception of a couple years overseas).I now live in Clarkdale, Arizona and work in the haunted mining town of Jerome, and absolutely love it here.


----------



## weegie

Tallahassee,Florida


----------



## frightgirl

I'm in the wonderful bluegrass state, where horses and uk basketball are a way of life. Currently residing in Georgetown, KY.


----------



## UKHaunt.com

*Hello all*

Hi all, im new Just started my first public haunt. I have always have a party for family and friends. This year we are opening the doors to everyone. I am in the UK! In a town called Clevedon (North Somerset, South West)


----------



## Donnas68

Hello! My older sister always told me she "worries about me" because I've always loved all things scary and creepy, Halloween and year 'round! I'm originally from Maryland, currently living in TN.


----------



## Richie4540

Brisbane Australia - not really Halloween central - but we got about 70 tots last year in our little street and a few houses are trying to have setups, some random parent for the last few years has gone around a week before handing out streamers to hang on your gate if you want to accept Tots so there are a few houses that do it, but most dont have any real displays setup, our house we had lights and scary music playing and alot of tos commented that it was the best house in the area, but compared to USA houses was pretty bad, this year I plan to move it ahead alot with props and video projection, so lets see how many we can scare


----------



## Donnas68

There were several years that I couldn't really decorate as I was living in an apartment, but since marrying my hubby and living in a house we've decorated every year for Halloween. I've added to our decorations every year, and every year I hold my breath in anticipation that my husband will say, "That's it!", but at times he seems to enjoy it just as much as I do, even as he's shaking his head at me in disbelief....ha, ha. I have to try to hold back a little and remember we actually don't run a haunted attraction, but I would if we could! We do have an annual Halloween party, though. We are told by our friends and neighbors that we have the best decorations for Halloween in our town...but, then again, not many in our town have our Halloween spirit. That's okay, though, more fun for us!!!


----------



## leolady7

Southern California - Orange County!


----------



## Rayzer

*Whats your 20*

Im in Belgrade, Montana


----------



## ImagineThat

Rayzer said:


> Im in Belgrade, Montana


Cool! I used to live in Billings! Loved it there.

Now I'm South Dakota.


----------



## Murphysfog

*From Central Minnesota*

Hey all, just a quick reply and introduction...
Murphysfog here! St. Cloud, MN area.


----------



## shmork

From Redlands, California


----------



## Howitzer

Hi from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## halloween10

I'm in Mpls, MN. Not too far, depending on how fast you drive?


----------



## faefreund

Central Coast California


----------



## Gmorgan

*Hello from Lenhartsville Pa.*

Hi 
I live in Lenhartsville Pennsylvania with my wife , for the past two years we have made a haunted trail on our 14 acre property and I joined this for him to get ideas because we change it every year this is strictly for family and friendsif anyone has any low-cost ideas that we can incorporate into our trail I would appreciate it ,
thank you


----------



## cstmpprl

Massachusettes here


----------



## Undone

Connecticut born and raised.


----------



## Colossian

Louisville Ky


----------



## Malaki

Fort McMurray, AB, Canada


----------



## Nana_13

Hello from Bowling Green OH


----------



## Nana_13

Attempting first ever yard haunt...looking for tips n tricks


----------



## [email protected]

Scotland, United Kingdom.


----------



## Mombie

Combined Locks, Wisconsin....sounds scary, doesn't it?!


----------



## Mombie

[email protected] said:


> Scotland, United Kingdom.


How big is All Hallows' Eve in Scotland?! Just wondering how it is celebrated there...


----------



## darith69

Hi I am from Texas


----------



## kitchie

I'm from Montreal, QC...


----------



## MTdawg

Helena, MT


----------



## djgra79

I'm from Victoria, Australia.


----------



## hfed

Central\Southern NJ.


----------



## thatsliding_fisherman

Southern California here


----------



## Tresbeau

Oregon here!


----------



## Iniquity

Born & raised in ATL, but moved to Martha's Vineyard a year ago.


----------



## Blacklight

I'm in sacramento, CA. Just had the best Halloween ever! It was a help that here in California with the drought (yes, I know we need the water) but it was 84 degrees!..not to mention a Saturday..couldn't get better than that!


----------



## JJhaunter

JJhaunter Austin Tx here.


----------



## chaosinwonderland

Good ol' New Orleans, LA here


----------



## ljr

i'm in Waxhaw, North Carolina


----------



## Zoolando

The city that rhymes with fun, Canada


----------



## Baboomgirl

*Howdy From Texas*

Rejoining forum after a few years! From the Houston area


----------



## FrightFind

We're in Washington State. Members of the Northwest Haunters Association. We'll be at the West Coast Haunters convention. Stop by our booth if you're in Portland.


----------



## TheScareFactor

*Indiana in the house!*

We are from Indiana although our website is beginning to cover just about everywhere


----------



## selling1309

*Location location location*

I'm located in Texas! Hoping to learn a great deal from the forum!:jol:


----------



## Deadiphoto

I'm here in Sioux Falls SD


----------



## Dyad

I'm from Brantford Ontario Canada about an hour away from Toronto


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

*Alafrikenbama*

From Perdido Alabama here.pleasure to be here.


----------



## Matt Roberts

Hi Guys, Located over the pond in England. The Halloween scene is slowly starting to take off over here.


----------



## viwashere

*Farther Away than Any!*

I'm originally from the states but I live in India now! :jol:


----------



## Prairiemonster

Calgary, Alberta - challenges of early snowfall won't stop my haunt!


----------



## Pru

*hey*

Hello I'm from Nova Scotia


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Probably no surprise given my handle, but Longmont, Colorado, here!


----------



## jud

I'm in Northern Kentucky. Nice to find those who appreciate the Halloween season.


----------



## creepyvanguy

*Sweet Home Alabama*

I'm from Enterprise, Alabama. I am about 2 hours north of Panama City Beach, FL.


----------



## dominant1

Show Low Arizona here...in the beautiful white mountains.


----------



## Ronda

Northwest Indiana here.


----------



## Lemmingfodder

I am from a small town in Montana.


----------



## Clairavoyant

Located in Spokane, WA.


----------



## TheWage

*New here.*

I live just north of Dallas Texas.


----------



## SCEYEDOC

HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR representing Easley, SC


----------



## GrandmaTree

Ocala FL


----------



## Robin Graves

San Antonio, TX.


----------



## Blushz2

Melbourne Australia


----------



## frye-lorrefan

East Kilbride, near Glasgow in SCOTLAND :jol: :jol::lolkin:


----------



## Uncle_Sam

Iowa


----------



## Lisa35

*Lowell, Mass*

Lowell, Ma


----------



## evanjedi

Kingman AZ. The heart of route 66.


----------



## Patients4u2

sharpobject said:


> I'm curious to know if there are any members living close by. Not everyone lists their city/state - so a search doesn't help much.
> 
> I'm from Sweet Valley, PA - about 45 min West of Scranton.


I am originally from New Hampshire but I live in CT


----------



## Dopenarc

I'm in Brentwood, CA. My haunt (Preston Castle) is located in Ione, CA -- a nice 70 mile drive from home.


----------



## dacarpenter2018

Brunswick Ohio Setting up on Saturday October 1st gonna be a good one this year!


----------



## Wesman

Edmond, Oklahoma


----------



## CDAhaunter

Coeur d'Alene, ID Moved from Albuquerque, NM to CDA two years ago and having a blast haunting in Idaho now!


----------



## MikeR

Phoenix, AZ. Northern outskirts.


----------



## Pixlewitch

I'm waaaaay down in the mid-left side of Florida. <waving>


----------



## Bigwands

Toronto, Ontario (essentially)


----------



## runt

Pincourt,(Montreal suburb) Quebec, Canada


----------



## jennybh14

Hi, from NC!


----------



## Barbs225

Nj


----------



## Kagakora

From Wilmington))) Hi:smoking:


----------



## JayMarbs

*Location*

I'm from the Salt Lake City UT Metro.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Los Angeles, California! (Just realized I never posted where I'm from on this thread.)


----------



## Toja

Hellooooooo) :googly: New Orleans:xbones:


----------



## BrlRAser

Pittsburgh PA area.


----------



## monlon

Mildenhall England


----------



## Pedagog

Miles away in the UK


----------



## grimmata

From SF Bay Area


----------



## Aidangenmom

Northern alabama here


----------



## thegiltreys

I'm in Fairfax, Virginia (suburbs of Washington, DC)


----------



## dannynicodemus

Southern Maryland.


----------



## Bazlightbeer

Portsmouth, United kingdom


----------



## Dacon333

Roslindale MA, a bough of Boston


----------



## myfinepretty

Allen, Texas (just 20 minutes north of Dallas)


----------



## Twisted one

Anchorage, Alaska cold weather tends to slow the zombie movement! 🤘


----------



## JLBopp

Anderson, South Carolina near Clemson. GO TIGERS!


----------



## netsirk

New member from AK here (birthday error got fixed - YAY!!)

Long time Halloween fan - much to neighbors dismay I am sure LOL.

Someday, I look forward to a Halloween with no snow though...doesn't happen very often


----------



## Violetlvr

New member, I'd say where Im from but I get nervous:smoking :voorhees:


----------



## Msualexander

New member from Oakland County, MI (Southeast Michigan).


----------



## Darkside365

East Texas!!:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Darkside365 said:


> East Texas!!:jol:


 how'd you fare through the ice??


----------



## jblanch15

Massena Ny Here


----------



## NosferatuColton

hey everyone, i'm glad to be here.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Currently living in SE Texas. Not from here tho, but it's a reasonably nice enough place for now.


----------



## diamonddave_k

Bay Area, so not close to anyone apparently lol


----------



## Johnnylee

40 miles NW of Charlotte nc in a little town called Cherryville NC


----------



## SirIntense

I was in your backyard, diamonddave. Moved from Vallejo, CA to Cleveland, OH area last year.


----------



## duxallinarow

Lilly said:


> not even close to ya sharp..Wisconsin here


Pleased to meet you! Currently Madison, Wisconsin, but moving this summer nearer to Wausau. I have no idea how I'm going to handle moving my props. I may have to sell off/gift some before I make the trek.


----------



## duxallinarow

Found you! Thanks for the directions to get here – these are my kind of creeps.


----------



## duxallinarow

*Wisconsin representing*



Frankie-s Girl said:


> Currently living in SE Texas. Not from here tho, but it's a reasonably nice enough place for now.


Thanks for helping me find this place. Kindred creeps methinks.


----------



## Theesfield

Hi there! I am on the WI/ IL border. Genoa city, WI-


----------



## Liltrouble728

Mid Missouri here


----------



## 1BDNANA

Good Old Virginia


----------



## Skull

New Hampshire


----------



## Voorhees

I'm from Orange Country, California.


----------



## SummerWitch

Hello all, I'm from Oslo, Norway


----------



## forevermy3

Cheers! from Torrance CA, just inland form all our beautiful Beaches. Hermosa Beach, Redondo Beach, Manhattan Beach....


----------



## devilsdaughter

Hi i'm new here and happy about that. i'm from upstate New York in the beautiful Adirondack park were Halloween is A beautiful time of year.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

West Coast, Florida USA


----------



## DarkOne

From Minnesota, living in Iowa


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay Iowa


----------



## Nurse Catheta

*Ia & az*

I worked in pro haunts in Phoenix Arizona and now in central Iowa
:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay Iowa


----------



## diabou

Milledgeville Georgia here. That's about the center of the state.


----------



## FlaHP

North side of Tallahassee Florida.


----------



## Walkure

Washington, IN. (Southwest Indiana)


----------



## mychaoticbubble

I am in Hallett Cove, South Australia, Australia


----------



## Mommabear

I am in La Porte, Texas. I am a mom to 5 crazy kids ages 16 all the way down to 2.


----------



## Gunslingerheel

*From*

Piedmont North Carolina


----------



## Gunslingerheel

*From*

BTW anyone from around here let me know.


----------



## Horace_611

Wheatfield Manor in HiltonHead, SC :xbones:


----------



## rgerhards

Richmond, TX


----------



## MillwardManor

*Historic and Haunted Savannah GA*

Hello from Georgia. :xbones:


----------



## Sblanck

From Dallas, TX but currently live in Hutto, TX.


----------



## DarkLore

Grand Prairie, Texas <Dallas>


----------



## Tstitle

Niles, Ohio but our haunt is in Conneaut Lake, PA 🙂


----------



## Amithanywitch67

Hello, I am Amy & from Staten Island NYC .


----------



## Nemesis

Vallejo, CA - North of Berkeley and South of Napa, home of NightMare Island, and my crazy street.


----------



## CAMILWAMMY

I'm new to the forums, and I'm from Calgary Alberta! Glad to see a couple Canadians in these chats too, Happy haunting!


----------



## Wigington_Ranch

College Station, Texas


----------



## Haunted hearse

Wilson, North Carolina.


----------



## JTM

Hello all. I'm Joe from Jersey.


----------



## panicRealm

hey everyone. from south carolina here. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Gsulee

Cumming, GA


----------



## Home_Sweet_Haunt

Seattle, WA


----------



## Sinndifference

B Robinson said:


> Maine.....seem like NOT close to anyone Hey anyone here from Maine?
> New to the forum but I'm from Portland.


----------

